# Official Titanium Bike Thread



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

1993 Titan Titanium Compe , got the frame NOS off ebay for $351US. Currently the frame is hanging in my basement. I had it put together as a bike for a few months and only used it for about 300 feet of pavement, once. I'm going to be putting it back together in the springtime to be my new Uglybike project.


























1991 Alpinestars Ti Mega, got this on the mtbr classifieds back in dec 1998 for $200US for the frame and front derailleur. One of only two Ti-Mega's in Ottawa. Previously setup as a 24 speed XC bike, its now configured as a 1x8 trail/jump bike, well except for the fact its about to get a fork swap to another one of my Noleen MegaAir's. Needless to say running a 4" travel fork on a bike that was designed rigid is slackening the geometry, but at 71.5/74 originally, it can afford it. The Manitou fork that was on it previously (painted by Chris Chance) is now on my R.M. Thunderbolt, the blue topline cranks are going on my Titan Uglybike project, the Ti stem and carbon bar moved over to my R.M. Stratos, and I think I'll be using one of my Amoeba rear disc adapters to setup the back end with a disc brake (as it has clearance for a 3" wide tire otherwise).


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

yep, good idea now that the Merlin forum is closed 

wow, the first real live Ti-Mega i see, nice, i really like ECS bikes. this is my Merlin Elevator:










and my Merlin Mountain, frame nr. 213!










thats all Ti i have (for the time being...)

Carsten


----------



## rasaldul (Jan 7, 2004)

good opportunity also to show my merlin mountain, frame no. 446 with matching koski fork


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*my Newsboy*

hello, I would change the saddle with an old Brooks!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

*among other brands...*

I happen to be a Brooks saddle dealer... they even have a new model with Ti rails this year.
I'm just afraid it'll be more expensive than the existing models which are about $300CDN.

As to the merlins, the one model I'd like to add to my collection is their E-stay softtail with the elastomer bumper rear end.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Very nice. The KOSKI Dura-Trac is the most under-rated, unknown fork in my opinion. The suspension forks killed this one at a young age.

They came on the 89 Bridgestone MB1. Thats where I found out about them. Great fork. 

Nice Ti frames! I like those Merlins!


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*Merlin Suspension*



DeeEight said:


> I happen to be a Brooks saddle dealer... they even have a new model with Ti rails this year.
> I'm just afraid it'll be more expensive than the existing models which are about $300CDN.
> 
> As to the merlins, the one model I'd like to add to my collection is their E-stay softtail with the elastomer bumper rear end.


I know the series of old Merlin suspension,

take a look here........


----------



## rasaldul (Jan 7, 2004)

yes - still one of my favourites. maybe some day i´ll own one......


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*newsboy'96? prototype*

take a look, great fork !!


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

Damn that reminds me.. 

anyone have that Merlin rigid fork they made a long time ago. It was triangulated and mounted to the stem to... looked awesome.


----------



## ¶å©øß (Jan 12, 2004)

alasa said:


> hello, I would change the saddle with an old Brooks!


Tell me more about those Paul (?) derailleurs, love the rasta theme. I have some rasta Paul levers, mmm....

Wanna sell?

Nice. Any better pics?


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*Paul derailleur*



¶å©øß said:


> Tell me more about those Paul (?) derailleurs, love the rasta theme. I have some rasta Paul levers, mmm....
> 
> Wanna sell?
> 
> Nice. Any better pics?


They are very light and shift good, asap I take some pix.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2004)

erkan said:


> Damn that reminds me..
> 
> anyone have that Merlin rigid fork they made a long time ago. It was triangulated and mounted to the stem to... looked awesome.


i think they called it the Girder fork. dont have one but i have a pic:










mounted on an Elevator prototype/pre-production version:










the Newsboy with the suspension fork looks pretty much like a production frame. this is one of the prototypes:



















Interesting that the Newsboy was developped already in 1990 (i think) but made it into production in 1995 only.

This is another of the Elevator prototypes:










and, finally, a Mountain prototype with weird chainstays:










Carsten


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures!!!

I remember them from the old MBA I had too 

That girderfork bike looked awesome. Too bad theres no market for rigid forks anymore.

BTW, X-lite of UK had a titanium hardtail with a dual crown rigid titanium blade fork (I think the fork was TI also). It was in 1999 or 1998 I think, dunno if its in production now but that fork was badass in combination with the frame.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi Carsten,
In that last picture, those chainstays were designed by the Onza guys and patented as far as I remember correctly. I dont remember all the exact details off the top of my head but it was an attempt to allow for more clearance with the chainrings and also the tire. Seems like it should work, but looks like it could be a bit weaker, flexier, and heavier. Dont know much about it though. Im sure someone here remembers the details on this thing. If you look at that Sotello bike its got the same design.


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

*Here's my '92(?) E-stay Merlin Mtn.*

Topline cranks, really old Mavic rims w/ XT hubs, AC seatpost, Flite Alpes saddle, CK headset, & '99 Z2 fork. Picked it up for $500 several years ago from a guy here in LA, and changed very little except getting rid of the Mach 5 fork & swapping out the purple ano 135mm 0* Ringle stem. Serial number isn't etched sharply enough to read, & the folks at Merlin were no help in dating the frame when I asked them.
- Joe


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

500.

500..

500...


staggering.


----------



## discolite (Jan 12, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> As to the merlins, the one model I'd like to add to my collection is their E-stay softtail with the elastomer bumper rear end.


You mean this bike?

Because it's such a great ride, it's actually my regular commute - no, I don't lock it up outside; I've tried to pile on the XTR 900 parts, right down to the seat binder QR (which is very heavy though), but I'm still short of the XTR 900 series v-brakes and seatpost. Anyone know where to source 'em, if they exist?

And hey, for the truly retro look, about a year back it used to be all Ringle purple accessories: stem, seatpost, bottle cage, skewers, and seat binder bolt, but I decided that colour was best left as a memory!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I would guess your search for M900 V brakes will be a long one because they never made em! The M900 group had cantilevers. As for the seatpost, they are around. I have a 26.8 but its not perfect. I think the M900 is excellent stuff.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

OMG my jaw is on the floor.

I had no idea there ever was an Elevated merlin
I want an E-stay merlin for my singlespeed project. In fact I was considering having a custom one made by seven.

If anyone knows of a 19" or so one available anywhere please let me know.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Probably have an easier time tracking down a Ti Mega than an E-stay merlin...

oh, and just to update the pics of my titan...










































I still need to update the back wheel pic (I did eventually get around to building the rear M230/Atax/28 hole wheel).


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

my late 80's ti merlin is not as sexy as others in this thread but here is my contribution with a photo.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

vdubbusrider said:


> my late 80's ti merlin is not as sexy as others in this thread but here is my contribution with a photo.


Dude! Is that a UNI disc wheel cover on the back!? Doooooope!


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Dude! Is that a UNI disc wheel cover on the back!? Doooooope!


wow, everybody around here wants to string me up by my b***s for putting that disc on a merlin. nice to see somebody else likes it. it came with the bike. the guy raced this in Italy and it still has the Italian sponser stickers on it. i think it puts just the right amount of retro uglyness in this bike for me. without it the bike looks modern except that there is not a 125mm fox fork on it.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Not sure if mine is quite vintage. It's 9 years old I guess.
It's certainly got an old school flava.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

DeeEight said:


>


Yow bud, just how many teeth are on that big ring?


----------



## rasaldul (Jan 7, 2004)

'93 fat chance titanium, really a great frame! sorry for the forks' colour....


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

nice moots next to the FAT ti there


----------



## rasaldul (Jan 7, 2004)

*moots DH-88*

thank you scant!

according to butch boucher there have only been made around 50 of these moots DH-88's in total. 
sold in 1996 as an downhill fully (with 3.5 inch of travel) it is a great xc bike by today's standards.










sorry for being a little bit off topic because it is not really vintage (1996)


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

alasa said:


> hello, I would change the saddle with an old Brooks!


I've got an old Brooks that I'll swap you if you want - it's currently being used on a stool in my garage - PM me if you are interested and I'll shoot you some photos when I get home - it's in pretty new shape and was given to me by a friend (but might not work out well on my AC1).

By the way - that is an abolutely beautiful ride.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Nat said:


> Yow bud, just how many teeth are on that big ring?


ActionTec ELS Titanium 56T DH ring... the advantage of being an ActionTec dealer when closeouts were happening on stuff... $39cdn for a ring that a few years earlier would have been a couple hundred US. Pretty sure its the biggest size they made the 110mm pattern rings in.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

vdubbusrider said:


> wow, everybody around here wants to string me up by my b***s for putting that disc on a merlin. nice to see somebody else likes it. it came with the bike. the guy raced this in Italy and it still has the Italian sponser stickers on it. i think it puts just the right amount of retro uglyness in this bike for me. without it the bike looks modern except that there is not a 125mm fox fork on it.


Those old Merlin frames (and Ti frames in general it seems) are so timeless, that with out anodized parts, you'd never know it was vintage....but that disc does the trick nicely. Tacky as hell...but does the trick.
I think that kind of stuff is fun. It's harmless enough and gives on lookers a smile. I say why not!

Speaking of which...I've only seen one UNI disc make it's way though eBay. If I get my hands on one, I could run it for Sea Otter!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

lucifer said:


> Not sure if mine is quite vintage. It's 9 years old I guess.
> It's certainly got an old school flava.


9 years old....totally vintage.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

if the stem is long enough to serve as a dildo, its vintage...


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> if the stem is long enough to serve as a dildo, its vintage...


LMAO


Note the stem length and the seat height and position. Yes at 18" 23"tt my frame is a tad small for me. 
Its fine in the mountains but I am definitely shooting for a 19" or 20" frame when I build my town bike/SS. 
I used to ride a 20" cdale that was great in town but ungainly in the hills. 
The nuke is just the opposite.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

for example...










Tucker snagged the purple/black/blue kooka stem off me already (105 length), the other two kooka's are 90 and 120mm, and everything else in that picture is 130 or longer (four of them are 150mm as I recall).


----------



## Pulli (Feb 7, 2004)

*Merlin E-stay watch*

If anyone sees one of those Merlin E-stay frames for sale someplace, turn me on to it (if your not buying it for yourself). I'd like to have one for sure. I'm thinking of selling my Klein Adroit, I'd replace it with one of those.

Martin


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Pulli said:


> If anyone sees one of those Merlin E-stay frames for sale someplace, turn me on to it (if your not buying it for yourself). I'd like to have one for sure. I'm thinking of selling my Klein Adroit, I'd replace it with one of those.
> 
> Martin


The line starts behind me...


----------



## Bike Nazi (Apr 3, 2004)

*Sorry not vintage yet (1999)*

But might as well be compared to all the modern motorcycle offerings in the bike stores these days. 
I predict soon 80mm front travel, V brakes and 8 speed will soon be retro/dinosour.


----------



## LQQK (Jan 6, 2004)

*Ti Boulder Starship and Litespeed frame.*

This is my '95 Boulder Starship (with 12 year old Bullseye cranks) and a 1990 Litespeed frame I built up to a singlespeed.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 15, 2004)

*My Commooter..*

Here is my ANODIZED (oh yes the horror) 94 YBB. It has definitley faded over time, but you can still see the ano pattern.

Buzz


----------



## algisby (Dec 15, 2004)

*Ti-mega/Al-mega - question to DeeEight*

DeeEight,

Did you set-up your Ti-mega to a 1x8 because the braze on mount for the front mech snapped???? (can't see it too well in the photo)
I have just had that problem on my Al-mega, and was contempleting going down the same route, although would prefer to get it back up to spec.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

no i set it up 1x8 because I don't need a granny or big ring on many of the trails I do with it. I just run a 29T ring with an 11-32 8sp cogset. Nothing wrong with my braze on mount, I just decided to save some weight and ditch a shifter, derailleur, cable, housing, bunch of chain, big ring, granny ring, buncha ring bolts. 

At present, only my Amp B-3, my '91 RMB Stratos and my '88 RMB Thunderbolt (which is one of my two loaner bikes) have 3 ring setups still (and they all have girvin rockrings also). My Oryx Hurricane is 2 rings, my K2 Razorback is 2 rings (another loaner), my giant warp is 2 rings (and for sale as well), and my Titan Compe is 2 rings also (and the only one without a bashring/rockring, but that's only because I didn't own one to cover a 56T ring). If and when I get around to building my full suspension singlespeed they'll be yet another with a bashring on it (its a consistent part of my bikes), and I'm still not sure which direction I'm going for my full rigid project bike but it'll likely use a 2-ring/bash guard setup too.


----------



## fishy (Jan 2, 2004)

*And this is mine!*

94 Hei Hei with 93 decals. With all original Kona titanium parts. That includes the titanium project 2 fork, stem, Dewey bar ends, and seatpost.

Special thanks goes to OLAK who gave me the handlebar and Djuc for the saddle.

cheers! zeck
ps. Am looking now for a 18" 91-93 Hei Hei frame. If you got one (or know of one) in fantastic condition, please let me know!


----------



## CabRider (Dec 22, 2004)

*it's an SS now...*

but the titanium frame is unidentified...some say its a DBR Axis, some say its a Doug(?). Purchased it 3rd hand from a fellow rider, who said it was an Axis TT, but since the decals were all scratched up, the original owner put DEAN stickers on it prior to the sale.

I need your expertise in ID'ing it, seatpost diamter is 26.8, and seat tube has some reinforcement.

I've attached pics of the drop out as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice one! Im working on a vintage ti forked, framed, stem'd, bared, posted, ensemble myself. Not by Kona though. Pics to come soon hopefully.

How does that fork ride?


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

fishy said:


> 94 Hei Hei with 93 decals.


Love, love love that Ti Project 2 fork. If I ever find one for sale there is going to be a bloodbath..


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CabRider said:


> but the titanium frame is unidentified...some say its a DBR Axis, some say its a Doug(?). Purchased it 3rd hand from a fellow rider, who said it was an Axis TT, but since the decals were all scratched up, the original owner put DEAN stickers on it prior to the sale.
> 
> I need your expertise in ID'ing it, seatpost diamter is 26.8, and seat tube has some reinforcement.
> 
> ...


Sandvik made the DB Axis if I recall correctly. I had a Sandvik frame in 94 or so and the drops looked nothing like those. I would be more likely to guess Dean but cant say for sure on either one...


----------



## CabRider (Dec 22, 2004)

thanks!

all i know is that it definitely is Made in The USA 

the ride is sweet though - looking to round it off with more Ti goodies in the long run


----------



## fishy (Jan 2, 2004)

*marin Team ti*

fillet-brazed, I have not had the chance to ride it extensively yet. Winter and work made it pretty much impossible. Will ride it pretty soon though. Btw, what is your vintage ti project, or is it still a secret? ;-)

mwr, patience and luck. It took my almost 2 years to find all the parts. None of them were easy although I could have cheated with the handlebar and probably the stem by using other makes but thought I would wait and get the right parts instead. Goodluck!

Anyway, here is another of my projects - a Marin-Team Ti. Litespeed made. I think it is a 1991. Parts are obviously not finalised yet. The Panaracers definately have to go for starters.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

fishy said:


> fillet-brazed, I have not had the chance to ride it extensively yet. Winter and work made it pretty much impossible. Will ride it pretty soon though. Btw, what is your vintage ti project, or is it still a secret? ;-)
> 
> mwr, patience and luck. It took my almost 2 years to find all the parts. None of them were easy although I could have cheated with the handlebar and probably the stem by using other makes but thought I would wait and get the right parts instead. Goodluck!
> 
> Anyway, here is another of my projects - a Marin-Team Ti. Litespeed made. I think it is a 1991. Parts are obviously not finalised yet. The Panaracers definately have to go for starters.


Nice. I know the early Marin Team Titaniums (1987-8ish) were made my Merlin. Yours does look like a Litespeed though. My project is a 1990 Litespeed. Back then they made a frame, fork, bb, stem, and bars. Ive got all those parts but need to do some steerer threading.

I see atleast a couple mor ti frames in the background!


----------



## kuna (Feb 25, 2005)

*Elevated Merlin*

Here you guys go, just what you were looking for, btw not mine and don't know who the seller is, and it probably will sell in Europe anyway.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98083&item=7143467643&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## oldman (Feb 7, 2005)

*and here's my 1996 GT Xizang*

Hi,

here's my 1996 Xizang. I built it up to be my "favourite" after having lost my 1992 Zaskar to a burglar (one day I'll find you!!!!  ).
So, this babe doesn't come in the original set up, I rather tried to use up to date components, while still not violating the spirit of the frame too much.

Climbs like a mountaingoat and takes all abuses w/o a problem. I simply love it, even prefer it on rough trails to my plush fullsuspension.

oldman


----------



## fishy (Jan 2, 2004)

That DBR Axis TT (if it is) was also one of my dream titanium bikes.

Fillet-brazed, I only got one more Serotta CHT which is titanium. I already sold my other Hei Hei which was a 1996. The other frames are a 92 Marin Team Issue (remember Tange Ultimate?), and a 92 Kona Explosif (Tange Prestige Concept). Gota thin the fleet though. 

And I am 99% certain mine is the Litespeed because of the dropouts. Exactly the same as one of the earlier pics in this thread which shows a Litespeed frame. Nice, I remember pics of the Litespeed fork, stem, handlebar etc. Makes for a pretty stunning bike. I was kicking myself for not bidding when a Litespeed titanium fork went for 50 Euros here on Ebay Germany about 6 months back. Of course you will post pics when yours is done eh? 

cheers, zeck
ps. Anyone know of a medium Rocky Mountain Ti-Bolt for sale?


----------



## CabRider (Dec 22, 2004)

nice brace of rides, Fishy! am still in the dark about my frame though- all the photos of DBR Axis TT's I've come across are slightly different from mine- especially the seat tube!

Oldman, the Xizang is nice! I used to have a Zaskar myself! dig the Flite saddle! what brakes you running?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

fishy said:


> That DBR Axis TT (if it is) was also one of my dream titanium bikes.
> 
> Fillet-brazed, I only got one more Serotta CHT which is titanium. I already sold my other Hei Hei which was a 1996. The other frames are a 92 Marin Team Issue (remember Tange Ultimate?), and a 92 Kona Explosif (Tange Prestige Concept). Gota thin the fleet though.
> 
> ...


Hmm, one went through on ebay Germany huh? Did it have Litespeed stickers?
I wonder if it was an IBC. IBC I think is a Russian company and did a near perfect knock-off of Litespeeds old fork. It looks identical except the steerer tube extends just slightly below the crown.

Heres a pic of the 1990 with the ti fork, stem, and bars.


----------



## fishy (Jan 2, 2004)

Fillet, yeah I think it had Litespeed stickers. 

That would be a nice restoration project for sure. And the frame in the picture looks EXACTLY like my Marin Ti, as well as the Litespeed pic posted earlier by LQQK. 

Have fun! fishy


----------



## j333ssa (Oct 12, 2004)

*Kona ti*

Clean as a whistle...

Should have seen it 3 hours ago... terrible state!

Thought summer was coming and the ground was drying up? Could have fooled me..










Jez

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Looking for 1" stems for Mountain Goat

2 pairs of FSX for sale!

---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## j333ssa (Oct 12, 2004)

*Kona*

...clean again after todays ride...










---------------------------------------
Looking for Mountain Goat stem or a nice salsa 1" ahead

Selling 2 pairs of FSX Judys

---------------------------------------


----------



## j333ssa (Oct 12, 2004)

whoops


----------



## fishy (Jan 2, 2004)

looking nice there jez! now we await your (mates') 2 other hei hei, and roly's.


----------



## darkside (Apr 1, 2005)

Are they pace forks? RC36? Used to have a pair on my old klein fervor until it got stolen  great forks
DS


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

FB, theres a dean ti (with FAT chance decals! slander!) somewhere on mtb-classic.de photo forum with litespeed ti forks. I've got the MBA test of that litespeed ti (91). pretty cool looking bike


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

scant said:


> FB, theres a dean ti (with FAT chance decals! slander!) somewhere on mtb-classic.de photo forum with litespeed ti forks. I've got the MBA test of that litespeed ti (91). pretty cool looking bike


Id like to see that. I'll have to get pics of mine, its pretty much complete.

That 91 test, thats a different fork though right? If I recall correctly, it had curved legs the following year.


----------



## darkside (Apr 1, 2005)

Just thought id post my 94' Rocky mountain Ti Bolt - been in the garage for the past 6 or so years. Check out the front spokes - dont see them much these days

DS


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

ibis ti szazbo, merlin xlm, merlin newsboy, specialized ultimate

most parts are ti...

more are coming...


----------



## darkside (Apr 1, 2005)

darkside said:


> Just thought id post my 94' Rocky mountain Ti Bolt - been in the garage for the past 6 or so years. Check out the front spokes - dont see them much these days
> 
> DS


oops, forgot the pic!!

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=86147&stc=1


----------



## fishy (Jan 2, 2004)

newsboymerlin said:


> ibis ti szazbo, merlin xlm, merlin newsboy, specialized ultimate
> 
> most parts are ti...
> 
> more are coming...


my goodness, THAT is quite a collection. Cool....

Is that riser titanium too?


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

fishy said:


> my goodness, THAT is quite a collection. Cool....
> 
> Is that riser titanium too?


yepp, is a ti riser from merlin like the "simple" ti one.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

newsboymerlin, awesome collection 
merlin ti legs with the purple pace fork crown? what forks that on the newsboy?

FB, you're right. that era litespeed fork looked like a tange strut, but in titanium


----------



## rutteger (May 6, 2005)

Here's one for you retro boffins.

One of my friends had (what he claimed to be) a Merlin built titanium Mongoose. The frame had a ti front end with a cro-mo wishbone (IIRC) back end. I think the frame would've been from the early 90s or late 80s - I certainly remember him riding it in the mid 90s. Originally the frame came with the mongoose stickers and the back end painted black. Later he managed to get hold of some Merlin stickers (from Merlin direct he claimed). Anyone shed any light on this model or remember it?

My main ride is a '97 litespeed. I was kind of hoping it wasn't retro just yet, but maybe I ought to post a picture of it here


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

scant said:


> newsboymerlin, awesome collection
> merlin ti legs with the purple pace fork crown? what forks that on the newsboy?
> 
> FB, you're right. that era litespeed fork looked like a tange strut, but in titanium


the purple crown is from a brand-x ti fork. the main manufacture i don't know. on the newsboy is only a cromoly spinner fork. if someone have a ti fork... they are welcome!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

rutteger said:


> Here's one for you retro boffins.
> 
> One of my friends had (what he claimed to be) a Merlin built titanium Mongoose. The frame had a ti front end with a cro-mo wishbone (IIRC) back end. I think the frame would've been from the early 90s or late 80s - I certainly remember him riding it in the mid 90s. Originally the frame came with the mongoose stickers and the back end painted black. Later he managed to get hold of some Merlin stickers (from Merlin direct he claimed). Anyone shed any light on this model or remember it?
> 
> My main ride is a '97 litespeed. I was kind of hoping it wasn't retro just yet, but maybe I ought to post a picture of it here


Yep, that was a production Mongoose made for the race team (max jones and johnny T) but they never used it. They used a full ti bike.


----------



## rutteger (May 6, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Yep, that was a production Mongoose made for the race team (max jones and johnny T) but they never used it. They used a full ti bike.


Yeah, that make sense. I remember the owner mentioning a JT connection. What year would that have been then? I thought Tomes used a mongoose stickered Fat Chance when he was riding for them?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

rutteger said:


> Yeah, that make sense. I remember the owner mentioning a JT connection. What year would that have been then? I thought Tomes used a mongoose stickered Fat Chance when he was riding for them?


Must have been 89. The next year he rode for 7 Eleven and a bit for Yeti. He rode the Fat/Mongoose in 87 and then in 88 they made him a JT signature bike out of steel.


----------



## TheOtherGuy (Jul 1, 2005)

*anyone familliar with these Russian frames...?*

Hi all! 
I'm a noob here, but recently picked up a couple of older Russian Ti frames. The polished one is a complete bike with an old LX group and RockShox Mag 21 Sl/Ti fork, and the yellow frame never built, and also with the same fork new in the box. These were branded "KGB", and "MIG 3.3"; supposedly 3.3 pound frames. The yellow one actually weighs out at 3.4 pounds, but it's got some pretty thick paint on it. Does anyone here know more about these frames? Thanks...!


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Man, that yellow paint looks awesome!


----------



## TheOtherGuy (Jul 1, 2005)

TheRedMantra said:


> Man, that yellow paint looks awesome!


Thanks. It's a candle or acetylene soot over the yellow, then clear-coat over everything. I'm guessing the frames are mid-'90s, but not really sure. Any suggestions on what to build the yellow one with? I have a NOS M900 XTR crankset I snagged off eBay, but that's all so far....


----------



## CabRider (Dec 22, 2004)

I say go singlespeedski on the yellow one, komrade!



TheOtherGuy said:


> Thanks. It's a candle or acetylene soot over the yellow, then clear-coat over everything. I'm guessing the frames are mid-'90s, but not really sure. Any suggestions on what to build the yellow one with? I have a NOS M900 XTR crankset I snagged off eBay, but that's all so far....


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

scant said:


> newsboymerlin, awesome collection
> merlin ti legs with the purple pace fork crown? what forks that on the newsboy?
> 
> FB, you're right. that era litespeed fork looked like a tange strut, but in titanium


Scant, I poked around for a bit and couldnt find that Dean with the Litespeed fork. If you find it let me know. Thanks.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

FB, I've been looking but I cant find it either.. maybe ask carsten (his finding ability is waay greater than mine ... also give him a nice change from packing bikes ;D LOL


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

FB! with thanks to fishy for actually finding it!.. thought I'd imagined it for a while there!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/1489/cat/511/page/1

& its a dean not a FAT!


----------



## j333ssa (Oct 12, 2004)

*Fat chance ti!*

Ti Fat Chance - new build!


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

update: i added a mrc ti and some other ti parts










another update will be made soon...


----------



## freakforti (Mar 4, 2004)

*just turned 10 years ...*

my 1994 YBB - made to meassure by Kent himself and still goin' strong after all those years ...


----------



## freakforti (Mar 4, 2004)

*Not vintage yet but Ti anyhow ...*

my 1997 Litespeed Owl Hollow - had it customized by Avia/Morati for discbrakes - still spend most of my woodstime on that really stiff and yet forgiving beauty


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Vintage? Maybe, but it's for sale*

SPAM: I paid my $2

2000 Merlin Fat Beat YBB/Headshok Fatty Ultra

Crossmax Ceramic Wheel Set

XTR 952 (175mm) Cranks and Newish BB. (Rings are in great shape)

Makes a wicked Single Speed too!

PM me.


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

here the update... thanks to a forum member...









somewhere the parts are placeholders...


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

fishys old kona ti & whats the other ti with litespeed fork?... MMMmmmm, nice additions


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

scant said:


> fishys old kona ti & whats the other ti with litespeed fork?... MMMmmmm, nice additions


it's a mrc ti. i think there i need a mrc ti fork! for the newsboy i need a one-off ti fork... someone got one of these for sell?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

newsboymerlin said:


> it's a mrc ti. i think there i need a mrc ti fork! for the newsboy i need a one-off ti fork... someone got one of these for sell?


I know of a One Off ti fork for sale, but it most definitely wont be cheap. If youre interested let me know.


----------



## Crell (Apr 7, 2004)

darkside said:


> Are they pace forks? RC36? Used to have a pair on my old klein fervor until it got stolen  great forks
> DS


Yep - they're the RC36 "Pro Class" forks with the Ti-Nitride stanchions.....best looking forks they made.


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

the ti parts for the ti frames...


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

newsboymerlin said:


> the ti parts for the ti frames...


You are hereby charged with hoarding....


----------



## Jamdel (Apr 28, 2005)

*My 1993 SpeedMetal Ti*

My 1993 SpeedMetal Ti. Love the ride. Thanks to Zeck for the Serrota Ti fork. One hell of a fork it is. Cheers....





































Cheers................


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

*Thanks!!!*

- My Retinas are burnt crispy! 

That's one helluva throwback.


----------



## ndbike (Jun 18, 2005)

*Merlin Taiga (vintage?)*

I'm not sure if this qualifies as vintage yet but here's my Merlin Taiga Ti. It has the wrong stickers on it but I can't complain for basically getting it for free. A friend of mine bought it for 200 euros and it was too small. He said it wasn't worth selling since he spent so little on it and just gave it to me. I guess it's from '98 or there about. I love the way it rides, even with the 100mm fork (set really soft) proping up a little.


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

Jamdel said:


> My 1993 SpeedMetal Ti.


Let this be a warning to everyone else: this is what happens when you come around a downhill corner at high speed and collide with a hippie.


----------



## bert serotta (Aug 24, 2005)

My 1991 Rocky Mountain Titanium


----------



## bert serotta (Aug 24, 2005)

an my 1993 TiBOLT.
Still searching for the matching race face titanium stem (120-130mm).


----------



## Fluffbomb (Aug 14, 2004)

*Lovely!*

That Ti Bolt is lovely.

If only Rocky Mountain would do a 2006 Ti frame!

Fluff


----------



## bert serotta (Aug 24, 2005)

Fluffbomb said:


> If only Rocky Mountain would do a 2006 Ti frame!


That´s what i´m waiting for since a couple of years!


----------



## Jamdel (Apr 28, 2005)

*My 1999 Voodoo Canzo Ti*

Not so old, but still a classic....










Cheers.........


----------



## ndbike (Jun 18, 2005)

*Merlin Taiga Ti (vintage)*

Not sure why my pics didn't post the other day. Anyway, I'm trying again. Here's my Merlin. I love it. Is it considered vintage yet?


----------



## freakforti (Mar 4, 2004)

*now I wonder iff this nice Merlin really is on the slimline ..*

isn't this a Merlin TAIGA made out of 3.25 and Grade 4 Titanium like the RSR roadbike

those where made for around 1997 for 2 years or so ...

anyhow a nice thing I wouldn't mind to own

 M


----------



## ndbike (Jun 18, 2005)

freakforti said:


> isn't this a Merlin TAIGA made out of 3.25 and Grade 4 Titanium/QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, it is a TAIGA, not an extralight. I'm actually the third owner. The orginal owner took the decals off and then before selling it wanted decals and these were all he could get. You can see where the orginal TAIGA decal "stained" the top tube. I just haven't gotten around to taking the Extralight decal off yet.
> He basically traded it to a bike shop for the parts group for his new bike because he couldn't find a buyer for the price he wanted. The bike shop couldn't unload it either and a friend of mine bought the frame for 200euros. Turns out the frame is too small for my friend and he basically gives it to me under the condition I can't sell it. I don't think I'd ever want to sell it. It just might be the best ride I've ever had.


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

*1991 Merlin*

The pictures are pretty low res, but they are scanned from 1991 prints, taken with a pretty dumpy little point & shoot camera. Anyway, this is a 1991 Merlin Mountain, Tange Prestige fork made by a local builder (replaced with an IRD suspension fork arrived&#8230;should have kept it rigid), Suntour XC Pro shifters and derailleur, Dia Compe 986 Brakes, King Headset, Mavic cranks, IRD post, Merlin bar, Bullseye hubs, and the world's flexiest ti stem by McMahon.


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

Oh is the Mcmahon stem pretty flexy? I just put one on my Xizang last week but haven't had a chance to ride with it yet. I think a little flex would suit me fine.


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

mwr said:


> Oh is the Mcmahon stem pretty flexy?


That stem cured me of my Ti lust. Of the half-dozen Ti stems I've tried, the Cinelli Grammo was the best (stiffest), and the McMahon was the flexiest. It looks OK, but there was next to zero engineering involved. McMahon just called up Sandvik and asked for some pipes welded in X by Y dimensions, with no thought to increasing tube diameter to ovalizing it to stiffen it up (a la Grammo). Maybe your stem is shorter, which would be better.


----------



## chruby99 (Dec 11, 2004)

*Rare Dean*

Not quite vintage but a very rare 2000 Dean Ace, They only made a few for 2000 and it was the only year for a rear Titanium triangle No serial #'s Custom built. This is the only Ace I have ever seen with a Ti Rear all of them have aluminum rear triangles.I checked with dean to make sure it was genuine. I had this one for a minute never built it up. Bought it for $400 sold it for $720 Nice little profit. It was a little big for me. And the other picture is my Ti collection. They are for a few of my projects. A SRP 8 spd Ti cassette, Lightspeed Ti stem w/SRP Ti head bolt, Titec Ti bar, and a m952 set with Ti M15 harware and Boone rings.


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

*I always hated McMahon's stuff...*



GonaSovereign said:


> McMahon just called up Sandvik and asked for some pipes welded in X by Y dimensions,


Exactly. The advent of McMahon seemed to really usher in the Ti bangwagon. Super boring stuff that was literally phoned in. WACK.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

*1991 GT Xizang Titanium*

This is a 1991 GT Xizang that I bought as a frame and rigid fork set. I just cleaned it up and rebadged it with original decals. Keep in mind when this frame was built 7spd was the standard, Rock Shox were only on a half dozen NORBA pros bikes and threadless had not yet been invented. This ones gone through three complete component upgrades over the years. It continues to serve me well and is flat out awesome.


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Merlin #305*

Here are some recent picks of my first Ti love, a 1987(or '88?) Merlin Titanium, frame #305 I believe. This was the third or fourth frame off the line with seatstay U-brake/cam mounts. Needless to stay its only had rollercams on it. 

I raced and rode the crap out of this bike for six or seven long years before selling it to my college roomie Shawn, who took these recent snaps. Many of the original parts are gone, which included a gorgeous two color Ibis Type II with WTB Rollercam and wheels spun with big Hi-E hubs. To this day I thinkt the Type II forks are the best riding rigid forks I've ever ridden. Stiff as hell yet somehow they don't beat you up.

As you can sort of see in the rollercam shot below, the welds are pre Rob Vandermark and the nice pulsed welds of the later Merlins. They aren't bad welds... Just not as sexy.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

fishy said:


> fillet-brazed, I have not had the chance to ride it extensively yet. Winter and work made it pretty much impossible. Will ride it pretty soon though. Btw, what is your vintage ti project, or is it still a secret? ;-)


Guess I need to get this on the ti thread. Here she is:


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

*What year is that Merlin and what fork is that?*



Fillet-brazed said:


> Guess I need to get this on the ti thread.


Classic Merlin. What fork is that?


----------



## tisingle (Jan 26, 2004)

*KONA titanium fork on ebay*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1,1&item=7221888149&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT



mwr said:


> Love, love love that Ti Project 2 fork. If I ever find one for sale there is going to be a bloodbath..


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

tisingle said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1,1&item=7221888149&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT


LOL thanks, I saw that also. Ironically, I wish it were unmolested and still had the original threaded steerer.


----------



## Kary (Feb 15, 2004)

*this is my Bontrager TiLite*

Here is my TiLite. Don't know if you really consider this vintage.


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

some new old stuff...

merlin ashley









merlin marie-claire









merlin ashley & marie-claire









still looking for a nice ti fork for the ashley 

cheers ashok


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*merlin*

More compliments Ashok,
where did you found the MC frame?
in few days, the first sunny day!!
I will post some pix of my Merlin collection!!

Ciao
Andrea


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

alasa said:


> More compliments Ashok,
> where did you found the MC frame?
> in few days, the first sunny day!!
> I will post some pix of my Merlin collection!!
> ...


ciao andrea

the mca was on craiglist.
here is another pic from ashley with accutrax and your stem! 










now, its your turn...

ashok


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*My Merlin1*

Here my Newsboy,
the next week, more Merlin


----------



## nimmersatt (Mar 24, 2006)

*strange named bavarian ti freak*

hi guys,

greetings from bavaria  
(meaning of my strange nick for non german speaking folks is wolverine)
some familiar bikes/nicknames here -nice to meet you

some of my goodies and my outing as an ti addict ( pics are familiar for some central europeans ) 
and sorry for the crappy english, school (and practicing) almost 20 years ago...
and another sorry for some parts you will perceive  
for compensation i won't annoy with pictures of carpet backgrounds 

Fat Ti (very low serial...)



















Bontrager TiLite



















Serotta ATi (1994)


----------



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

*Nice bikes!!!*

Great collection of Titanium bikes. What is your favorite?


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Slam dunk, goddamn, that`s a collection...


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

_schwingggg

_very nice collection.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

nimmersatt said:


> hi guys,
> 
> greetings from bavaria
> (meaning of my strange nick for non german speaking folks is wolverine)
> ...


Great first post! 

Your english and your collection are both great!

I like the fact that it looks like you ride these bikes. Very cool!

Welcome!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Great first post!
> 
> Your english and your collection are both great!
> 
> ...


ya, wow, awesome pics and a really great collection.


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

Nimmersat,

A very nice collection, and superb bike portraits. Among the best I've seen.

What fork is that in the first picture of the Serotta?

Joe


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Is 9 years old vintage?

My daily rider is a 1997 Moots YBB Superlight with a three digit serial number:


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I haven't decided how to build it yet but, got this frame and a $100 and a disc rear wheel in trade for a 2003 boxxer race last weekend.


































Eclipse is a canadian LBS's house brand (the store's owned by a mega-millionaire) and the Ti frames at least are russian made at one of their rocket factories 
(the ones they put things into space with). Its made of russian Ti 5Al/2Mn alloy (that's 5% Aluminium and 2% Manganese) which falls between US Ti 3Al/2.5V and 
Ti 6Al/4V in terms of strength. They've been importing Ti stuff from that factory for about 12 years now, and while the original frames were a polished finish, the later 
ones like this one are the basic flat satin finish. Weight wise its ok at 3.7 Ibs for a 19" size frame. This particular frame had its chainstay sliced into due to a previous 
owner running too short a BB spindle and flexing a chainring over into it so the fellow I got it from had it taken to a local aerospace company to get it repaired. He said the 
welder kept saying "I need to drill a hole to vent the argon" and "I need one to pump the argon in" and he kept pointing to the existing holes in the frame for doing just that when originally made.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*1992(???) Litespeed mountain*

Picked up this frame in Davis, WV in 2003 and coverted it to SS duty. Still kicking myself for not buying the Syncros tubular cranks that were hanging on the frame (duh - what was I thinking). It had a purple anodized front derailleur pulley even!

JMJ


----------



## zaxxon (Feb 23, 2004)

*Paul*



alasa said:


> hello, I would change the saddle with an old Brooks!


nice work on the pauls components!


----------



## zaxxon (Feb 23, 2004)

alasa said:


> take a look, great fork !!


unbelievable props for that fork.


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

sgltrak said:


> Is 9 years old vintage?
> 
> My daily rider is a 1997 Moots YBB Superlight with a three digit serial number:


Only if it has a cable stop for cantilever brakes.


----------



## zaxxon (Feb 23, 2004)

CabRider said:


> but the titanium frame is unidentified...some say its a DBR Axis, some say its a Doug(?). Purchased it 3rd hand from a fellow rider, who said it was an Axis TT, but since the decals were all scratched up, the original owner put DEAN stickers on it prior to the sale.
> 
> I need your expertise in ID'ing it, seatpost diamter is 26.8, and seat tube has some reinforcement.
> 
> ...


are there any serial numbers on it?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Birdman said:


> Picked up this frame in Davis, WV in 2003 and coverted it to SS duty. Still kicking myself for not buying the Syncros tubular cranks that were hanging on the frame (duh - what was I thinking). It had a purple anodized front derailleur pulley even!
> 
> JMJ


Looks like you cleaned her up real nice!

Bummer about the Syncros...the only cranks I like as much as Cooks.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

Jamdel said:


> My 1993 SpeedMetal Ti. Love the ride. Thanks to Zeck for the Serrota Ti fork. One hell of a fork it is. Cheers....


by far one of my personal favorites in terms of components. i would love to have all that stuff on my #1 bike. i lusted after that stuff (still do) so bad.


----------



## dot (Jan 14, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> I haven't decided how to build it yet but, got this frame and a $100 and a disc rear wheel in trade for a 2003 boxxer race last weekend.
> 
> Eclipse is a canadian LBS's house brand (the store's owned by a mega-millionaire) and the Ti frames at least are russian made at one of their rocket factories
> (the ones they put things into space with). Its made of russian Ti 5Al/2Mn alloy (that's 5% Aluminium and 2% Manganese) which falls between US Ti 3Al/2.5V and
> ...


Yes, Rapid made it. There is very old versions of their site: http://www.rapid-titan.ru


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*My Vintage GT*

Vintage but not all titanium.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*GT Picture*

Picture might help.


----------



## dannyg1 (Apr 11, 2006)

*My Lemond ti*

NOS, Full Campy Icarus minus the pedals and looking for good info. Know something about these? Please answer here (where you'll also find photos. How do you post pics here?)







:

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=186952


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

*Let's see those Vintage Titanium bikes...*



alasa said:


> Here my Newsboy,
> the next week, more Merlin


Alasa,

Wait a second - Do you have 2 Newsboys? What kind of fork is that on the Single Speeder?  Those are aWesoMe!

Michael-NYC


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> Alasa,
> 
> Wait a second - Do you have 2 Newsboys?


sure he has, you don't? 

http://www.kalimotxo.com/mtb/merlin_newsboy_owners.html

Carsten


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*Merlin*

Hi Mike,
it's Litespeed fork,
Thank you Carsten 

Here some pix of my Merlin family!!


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*Merlin family*

more pix !!


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

*Let's see those Vintage Titanium bikes...*



Carsten said:


> sure he has, you don't?
> 
> http://www.kalimotxo.com/mtb/merlin_newsboy_owners.html
> 
> Carsten


No Carsten, I couldn't ever snag one...they always go for way too much $$ 

I bought a car instead 

Michael-NYC


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

That's a very Nice Happy looking family!

Michael-NYC


----------



## offroadtoad (Apr 15, 2006)

*How about a Hei Hei from 91-92 updated to 2004*

This bike is from about 91-92 but has been fully updated. This bike rides like a dream. Gruppo includes XTR, Race Face Next Cranks, Hugi hubs, Marzocchi Marathon S fork, Syncros ti BB and ti seat post, Flight ti Saddle. Weighs in at 24 lbs on race day.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

alasa said:


> more pix !!


*orgasim!*


----------



## fsp (Feb 15, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> *orgasim!*


Remember what you were told ER, there's no "I" in orgasm.



It just works on so many levels.


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

*7-year old Sola*

Hope this links correctly. This is not a vintage or classic, but maybe slightly retro, on account of the thumbshifters and the canti hanger


----------



## schneidw (Mar 8, 2005)

*Merlin...I don't know the year (help identify please)*

Hello All Retromaniacs...

I am not sure if my Merlin qualifies since I don't know the year of the frame; I purchased the bike via eBay w no history...

The bike came w 7-sp gruppo and 1-1/8-in headset and circa 98 SID fork... the left chainstay has Rob Vandenmark signature..

The Merlin has no serial number nor any sticker identifying the model or year...

Any Merlin experts out there that can shed some light please?

Thank You
WHS


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

schneidw said:


> Hello All Retromaniacs...
> 
> I am not sure if my Merlin qualifies since I don't know the year of the frame; I purchased the bike via eBay w no history...
> 
> ...


nice bike! likely a 1995 or 96. not much older because it already has the 1 1/8 head tube and not much younger because it still has the cantilver bridge on the seat stays (not sure when they dropped it though). the serial number should be on the back of the rear der hanger but Merlin recycled the rear der hanger because they were expensive and thus the serial number may belong to an older frame.

via www.archive.org you can find Merlin web sites back to 1997 (www.merlinbike.com) if you are intersted in the details like frame size and geometry.

Carsten


----------



## d-ray (Apr 27, 2005)

*1 inch Merlin w/o canti hanger*

I think it was 94 when this one showed up at Deluxe Bicycles in Lincoln NE. I've watched it go through 3 owners before it finally found its way onto my project list. The last owner parted out the original build leaving me the dean ti post, king ti hs, and mavic bb. It's about an inch shorter than I'd normally ride but beggers can't be choosers. With the help from Nate and Eric at Monkey Wrench Cycles (hooking me up with some dirtdrops, stem and pedals) and allowing me to fondle other prizes throughout the shop for a little R&D, the build went pretty smooth. Managing a custom metal shop with a manic machinist helps too.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

*Let's see those Vintage Titanium bikes...*

Um, Is this considered Vintage simply because they're not made any longer? 














































Michael-NYC


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Nyce...*



Fatmikeynyc said:


> Um, Is this considered Vintage simply because they're not made any longer?


Thats dope as hell. Sweet bike. Hows that fork do at speed? MY One-Off Ti fork was always pretty solid but I've ridden a few (McMahon?) that trembled like flowers when braking at high speed. High frequency chatter is always fun when barrelling downhill!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> Um, Is this considered Vintage simply because they're not made any longer?
> 
> Michael-NYC


Interesting mix of old and new...

What fork is that? Looks like it's a bit out of place there...


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

*Let's see those Vintage Titanium bikes...*



benja55 said:


> Thats dope as hell. Sweet bike. Hows that fork do at speed? MY One-Off Ti fork was always pretty solid but I've ridden a few (McMahon?) that trembled like flowers when braking at high speed. High frequency chatter is always fun when barrelling downhill!


Thanks benja55!

The fork does pretty well but considering I only weigh like 145lbs I probably don't stress it out too much, it sucks up minor bumps really sweet and I have no probs with braking-BUT-if I was going to do some downhill barrelling, I would swap it for a shock fork or use a Brooklyn Machine Works Park Bike! I honestly wouldn't trust or recommend a Ti Fork for anyone over like 160lbs or for anyone to use for extreme off road usage, it's not worth losing teeth over if it snaps, like I've heard some horror stories about...I only put it on there to keep the bike light weight and to keep it as "Titanium" as I could, I did not at all build this bike for DH riding, in fact this bike spends most of it's time out at the beach where it's basically ridden around town like an errand running bike and won't corrode in the salty air like my steel bikes would. :thumbsup:

Michael-NYC


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

*Let's see those Vintage Titanium bikes...*



Rumpfy said:


> Interesting mix of old and new...
> 
> What fork is that? Looks like it's a bit out of place there...


Hey Rumpfy,

It's defintely an odd mix of old/new/odd, but it is BY FAR the most comfy and well fitting bike I have EVER ridden! It's an ML and my other Fat Chances are all 19.5" so it's probably more like a 20.5"(?) which fits me much better. I used a lot of what I had on hand at the time parts-wise to build it, with the intention of upgrading as I went along and the darn thing worked out so well for me, I've just been afraid to change anything!

It is supposedly one of the last Ti Frames made by Serotta in NY for Fat City, which was actually made in December of 2000 after Fat City shut down...I bought it directly from Wendyll in Vermont and she said that this was one of the last Fat frames ever produced and was made to use up the Ti tubing and bits leftover when Fat City closed a few months earlier.

The fork is actually a total mystery - I met a dude on-line via MTBR in 2001 whose name I can't recall (Hmm, that didn't quite come out right did it?  ) Anyway I was looking around for a "Big One Inch" fork for this frame which was not easy to find back then and this guy said that he was having a run of 10 Titanium forks made that were going to be similar in quality to the Morati forks, but that he used his own Fat City "Big One Inch" fork as model and had someone copy all of the dimensions and like 2 months later this fork showed up. It looks a lot like what Spicer sells now but it's not from Spicer, nor did Spicer have what I wanted at the time, their Ti forks where originally some kind of an ugly flat crowned Cyclo-Cross version of the "Yo Eddy" fork that I'm glad I didn't get.

Just curious, what looks out of place about it to you? I dig it 

Michael-NYC


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Veeeery interesting!

I like stories like that. Something that adds a bit of back story to a frame (and in this case fork).


Maybe its just the angle in the picture, but it looks like that fork is too long...making the bike look chopper'er out a bit. Like is was made for a frame designed around a 100mm+ suspension fork.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Veeeery interesting!
> 
> I like stories like that. Something that adds a bit of back story to a frame (and in this case fork).
> 
> Maybe its just the angle in the picture, but it looks like that fork is too long...making the bike look chopper'er out a bit. Like is was made for a frame designed around a 100mm+ suspension fork.


Rumpfy,

Yeah, I guess I like telling the back story to make the bike sound a bit more interesting too - BUT what I really like about this Ti Fat is that the rear triangle is classic Fat Chance "straight" / "untapered" seat stays and chain stays, as opposed to the older Mon-Stay design. You can also still feel the areas that are thicker where it's triple butted by running your finger over the tubes, which is pretty sweet!

Here is a much less "Chopper-ish" Photo (the other photo is probably just a bad angle-I suck at photography) as far as I see it, this bike doesn't have too much of an "easy Rider" look to it:










Michael-NYC :cornut:


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> You can also still feel the areas that are thicker where it's triple butted by running your finger over the tubes, which is pretty sweet!


One of the few of these I have seen in real life had "feel my butt" stickers at the areas where the butts are. They looked factory.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

*Let's see those Vintage Titanium bikes...*



donk said:


> One of the few of these I have seen in real life had "feel my butt" stickers at the areas where the butts are. They looked factory.


Donk,

I forgot about those! I saw that in a magazine once, must've been 1994? I think that may have been the Ti Fat that was the first to have the "external butts" as opposed to the welded on "sleeved butts". Does anyone have photos of that model with those decals?

Michael-NYC


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

*Here's my Xizang*

Hi Ti Folks,

I bought this swansong model GT 99 Xizang frameset in team white. It lived in Florida and I had it shipped over to Sydney. The paint was a bit rough so I reluctantly stripped it back to nude Ti and rebuilt it from new and old bits and pieces as a project bike. Painting a Ti frame to start is a bit iffy so maybe I did GT a favour here.

The sticker kit is from Ebay and about circa 97 I'd guess. If anyone knows where you can source the 99 Xizang sticker kits then please let me know.

I ride it a few times per week before work and appreciate it more over time. The rear light is there to avoid being mowed down by some half asleep car driver in the morning.

I've set the ride position a bit higher and I don't want the too low down XC racer feel on this bike. It feels fast to ride while being light enough and almost rolls up hills. I know it could be weightweenied it a bit more, but I don't really want to go scary light.

The grouppo is mainly ye olde XTR M950 and still shifts crisper than my new fangled rapidrise shifting imprecision mess on my dually. Other bits have been bought new or used or scavenged from the parts bin. I like the minimalist look.

Building up a bike from a frameset is alot of fun. If you haven't done it yet then you should grab a p0rn frameset and give it go.

** sniff *** Aren't bike's cool ... *** sniff ** :thumbsup:


----------



## patrick_b (Jul 13, 2006)

Does this count?










I bought this flite saddle in 1989!! It's been on every bike I've owned (just 3 since 89) and I just replaced it about 2 yrs ago. It's still in my garage, hanging on the wall. I'm fairly certain I got my money's worth.

Anyway, here's my vintage contribution. My daily rider, my only bike and I hate to admit that it's vintage. Though it is important to note that these XT V brakes were the first set my LBS got in stock in 95. I put them on my old paramount frame that year and later transferred 'em to the Obed when I built it in 97.










And yes, the stem's long enough to be used as a dildo, so I guess it really is vintage.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

patrick_b, rip the leather & foam off the flite saddle & keep riding it! bike couriers (in UK at least!) have been doing this for years 

D-ray (or anyone else who can help!) I've just seen the picture of the upper headset locknuts on your bike & they're confusing me! The upper bearing seat of the king headset looks ahead, although the lower locknut looks to be 1piece with the lower spacer? Is that correct? If so does it allow the for a longer unthreaded steerer, IE you didnt need to thread the steerer all the way down to what would normally be the top of the headset? Incase you hadnt guessed already such a locknut if they exist?

info appreciated


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

scant said:


> D-ray (or anyone else who can help!) I've just seen the picture of the upper headset locknuts on your bike & they're confusing me! The upper bearing seat of the king headset looks ahead, although the lower locknut looks to be 1piece with the lower spacer? Is that correct? If so does it allow the for a longer unthreaded steerer, IE you didnt need to thread the steerer all the way down to what would normally be the top of the headset? Incase you hadnt guessed already such a locknut if they exist?
> 
> info appreciated


The answers here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=191859


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

custom made 1993 fat ti... only the seat tube and chain stays are butted.

a.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

rasaldul said:


> '93 fat chance titanium, really a great frame! sorry for the forks' colour....


is that maroon fat frame/fork the one that was on ebay last week?


----------



## rasaldul (Jan 7, 2004)

no, sold it 1 and a half years ago (not on ebay)


----------



## natiturner (Sep 18, 2005)

*Kona hei hei*

20" Frame. Need project two ti fork, stem and handlebar.


----------



## Ridge_Rider (Mar 16, 2004)

Here is my 97 Obed, not super old, but old none the less:










Parts worth noting: Sweetwings cranks, Avid Arch Supreme brakes and Ulitmate levers, White Brother Ti Bars, and Wheels (Mavic 217's with a Hugi Rear Hub and Bullseye Front hub).

I would love to get a get a smaller (more original looking) set of black and white decals for it, any leads would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ti_fighter (Sep 8, 2006)

*Anyone else got one of these?*

Not a vintage but still worth sharing. Ever since I got my Serotta ATI, I'm sad to say I've neglected the rest of my stable. Can you blame me? Great bikes all throughout this thread!


----------



## Master Shake (Mar 6, 2005)

Newsboymerlin, top notch. Really. Holy guano, one-off Merlins!
Alasa, primo deluxe. You & Newsboy are spanking us yanks around like little biatches.
Jamdel, that speed metal is wld!
Bert Serotta, first rate restore on the RMs. Very classy.
D-Ray, a very cool purpose-specific custom build.
D8, is that broken, badly mended, cheap russian 5/2 (junk alloy, btw) thing a joke? You didn't seriously trade a working boxxer for that thing...
Fillet-Brazed, that's about the nicest merlin I've ever seen.
Great stuff.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

master shake, thats 1 doug lexington quote that made me laugh


----------



## freakforti (Mar 4, 2004)

*some years down the road I used ...*

to ride this sweet 1990 Merlin - No I don't have it anymore :madman:

Pic1 in summer 1990 somewhere in the Jura woods - Switzerland

Pic2 in Spring 1991 in Teneriffa - Canary Islands

Pic3 in Autumn 1992 in Moab

Martin


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

freakforti said:


> to ride this sweet 1990 Merlin - No I don't have it anymore :madman:
> 
> Pic1 in summer 1990 somewhere in the Jura woods - Switzerland
> 
> ...


Did you realize your camera was out of focus for 3 years?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I like the rear brake on that Merlin!


----------



## freakforti (Mar 4, 2004)

*out of focus ...*

these pics aren't that bad in their original form - I used to make a lot of slides with my Nikon back in those days ut: 
these pics are just the result of a bad digitizing process via a regular scanner ... :nono:

regards

Martin


----------



## Lieven (Dec 11, 2006)

*Marin Team Issue Ti living in Italy*

Finished assembling this morning, '95 Marin Team Issue Ti frame, '05 Skareb Super fork, and some bits and pieces from my old bike.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

*Rocky Mountain Ti-Bolt 1994*

Have Fun.









This is the same bike, actually.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*Koga Miyata TiRunner*



















3/4 front
3/4 rear
tail section
"Miyata"

- Melvin


----------



## Pulli (Feb 7, 2004)

*THat is fantastic*

Man I'd like to have that one. That is a really cool machine. I hope you plan on riding it.
Amazing:thumbsup:


----------



## rbrsddn (Dec 3, 2006)

*99 Ti Fat*

Hey, just found the site. Some cool bikes! Here's a couple of pics of my ti Fat.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Did you realize your camera was out of focus for 3 years?


... it's his scanner.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> ... it's his scanner.


Did he realize his scanner was out of focus for three years.

:smilewinkgrin:

On an unrelated note...those brake levers ever come in?


----------



## dot (Jan 14, 2004)

*Not a vintage one at all...*

But unfortunately it seems to be the only Ti thread on the forums. I also think that the maker of this frame is quite unknown for the most of the readers. It's a training bike built exclusively on vintange-to-be LX570/XT750 group sets.

I had to decorate the tree but I was reading this thread and decided to make some photos.
The frame is only a 2 years old. The oldest thing in the photo is the GT bottle cage, I think it's 1998-ish.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Did he realize his scanner was out of focus for three years.
> 
> :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> On an unrelated note...those brake levers ever come in?


never.. i was going to ask you about that. the joys of intl shipping.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

dot said:


> But unfortunately it seems to be the only Ti thread on the forums. I also think that the maker of this frame is quite unknown for the most of the readers. It's a training bike built exclusively on vintange-to-be LX570/XT750 group sets.
> 
> I had to decorate the tree but I was reading this thread and decided to make some photos.
> The frame is only a 2 years old. The oldest thing in the photo is the GT bottle cage, I think it's 1998-ish.


great ride! the rack eyelets are cute. is it based on a kona geometry?


----------



## dot (Jan 14, 2004)

colker1 said:


> great ride! the rack eyelets are cute. is it based on a kona geometry?


The rack mounts are for "higher reselling value" as it was explained by the maker 
The geometry is completely custom, std. angles, 18" size and 605mm ETT, 420mm chainstays. It wasn't made for me but I'd order the same geometry.


----------



## dannyg1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> Thanks benja55!
> I honestly wouldn't trust or recommend a Ti Fork for anyone over like 160lbs or for anyone to use for extreme off road usage, it's not worth losing teeth over if it snaps, like I've heard some horror stories about...
> Michael-NYC


Michael,

I'm running Morati Ti forks on two of my bikes. Are they really dangerous somehow? I'm deathly afraid of carbon forks for the reasons you mention above; should I be as afraid of my Ti forks?

DG1


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> never.. i was going to ask you about that. the joys of intl shipping.


Ah bummer. 

Well sh!t, I guess there is still a chance...I did send them surface mail and they told me it could take months.

Good thing it didn't cost anything!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Ah bummer.
> 
> Well sh!t, I guess there is still a chance...I did send them surface mail and they told me it could take months.
> 
> Good thing it didn't cost anything!


 i hate losing presents.


----------



## phoenixinflames (Dec 20, 2006)

Just finished the build of my 95 Hei Hei:

8,7kg ~19lbs
Sadly the weather`s to bad for a test ride.


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

Nice Kona. What fork is that?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

Thats a Russian made Köcmo fork, right? It looks good, the whole bike says speed!


----------



## phoenixinflames (Dec 20, 2006)

You`re right. Old Kocmo forks.
Amazing 615g. 
The forks the make these days are a lot heavier.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

I hate to say it, but they might have had very good reasons for that....


----------



## phoenixinflames (Dec 20, 2006)

I think so.
They are not the stiffest. Even for Titanium.
Apart from that the modern forks are of course longer. 430 and 450mm. Mine is 410mm.

If you think of snapping forks, they have been ridden for two years with no problems before I bought them second hand. Welds look good, so I`m confident they wont snap.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

phoenixinflames said:


> I think so.
> They are not the stiffest. Even for Titanium.


because it is titanium it shall not be stiff... at least not compared to steel counterparts with similar dimensions and tubes.


----------



## Grimtech (Dec 8, 2005)

here is a pic of my Merlin Softail. I know its not M900 but it is built up sympatheticaly.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

That softail is badass! If you ever want to sell it...just pm me. :thumbsup:


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

NOS1997 Diamond Back Axis TT Pro.


----------



## bloviating (Jan 13, 2007)

*Titan*

After being out of biking for quite awhile, I am now getting back into it. Any info on Titan's and parts would be appreciated. Same color scheme as DeeEight?

The bikes in this thread are stunning, can't wait to get my bike put together.


----------



## Staffan (Sep 18, 2005)

*Merlin MTB -90*









The frame and fork were bought new in spring of -91,but it had been standing in my LBS window over the winter. Frame # is 6156, so according to the lists I´ve seen here it´s model year -91. It´s got the BB with pressed-in bearings and U-brake mounts on the seatstays and 1" steerer tube.

Over the years it was built up in different configurations ending up with XTR shifters and V-brake in front and a Pace MXC front-fork.

Two years ago I got the retro-bug and went on a search in my partbins. I found almost all of my original setup and fitted these parts again.

Here´s som of the parts:

Front fork: Kona P2
Cranks: Mavic with MRC ti-axle
Rear der: Suntour SL
Front der: Mavic
Shifters : Suntour XC Pro
Headset: Mavic
Front hub: Mavic
Rear hub: XT with SRP ti-axle
Rims: Mavic 231
Tires : Spec. Ground Control Team Issue and Ground Master T.I
Front brake: Campagnolo (not Record)
Rear brake: WTB Powercam
Brakegrips: Suntour XC Pro
Stem: Syncros 150 mm
Handlebar: Moots ti
Pedals: XT with WTB Toe-Flips and Zefal clips

Still love to ride this indestructible bike and we will soon go on our yearly vacation on the Gran Canaria island, where the Merlin is a great ride on both the gravel and paved roads up in the mountains.

/Staffan


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

Staffan said:


> [/Staffan


ooohh, that's a nice one and a great photo too! thanks for sharing 

Carsten


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Carsten said:


> ooohh, that's a nice one and a great photo too! thanks for sharing
> 
> Carsten


I second that. Outstanding build beginning to end. The rear brake is a Speedmaster not a Powerbeam though.


----------



## joeddy (Apr 3, 2005)

*Ti Fat*

Hi guys
This is my '93 Ti.
I don't like the original blue decals,think this looks better:thumbsup:


----------



## bloviating (Jan 13, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

bushpig said:


> I second that. Outstanding build beginning to end. The rear brake is a Speedmaster not a Powerbeam though.


mavic headset and cranks. hmmmm.


----------



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

here are some crappy pictures of my bikes
a 94 rocky









an early hummer with **** parts 









and a 95 or so kona hei hei with xtr that I am locating decals for and has rockshox xtr and ringle bits


----------



## disraeli (Mar 8, 2007)

*Litespeed Question*

Hi all, this is my first post. I bought this Litespeed frame for $350 from a guy who said it was a replacement frame after he cracked the original under warrenty back in '94. He thinks it a '94 but doesn't have a clue if that's really the case and it's been sitting in his basement for the last 7 or 8 years.

Anyway, the price included an almost complete bike and over the past couple of weeks I've trashed all the old xt components, stickers (the thing was cover in frickin' stickers!), the bottom bracket, the Rock Shox Mag 21 forks and the original headset.

The sale also included the original ti bar (as you can see) and rigid ti forks (which I haven't picked up yet) so it seemed liked a steal.

Anyway, I would really like to know what year this thing really is. The serial number is #6331 which I think puts it into the late '80's.

Any thoughts?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Is there anything on the frame that actually identifies it as a Litespeed. It doesn't look Litespeed to me. Fellow Litespeed owners please comment.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

gm1230126 said:


> Is there anything on the frame that actually identifies it as a Litespeed. It doesn't look Litespeed to me. Fellow Litespeed owners please comment.


I had an older Litespeed that I passed on to another forum regular. It has a few similar details. The head tube spacers, rear dropouts and serial number look similar. I recall Litespeed offering both matte and polished finishes - or at least that is my recollection. Interested to hear more.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

gm1230126 said:


> Is there anything on the frame that actually identifies it as a Litespeed. It doesn't look Litespeed to me. Fellow Litespeed owners please comment.


looks very similar to the one in this thread

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=276450

Carsten


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

disraeli said:


> The serial number is #6331 which I think puts it into the late '80's.
> 
> Any thoughts?


If it's a Litespeed, it's post 1990, because as of 1990, the dropouts were still just single thickness plate, not sculpted like yours.

See:http://www.litespeed.com/archives/lscatalog1990.pdf


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

GonaSovereign said:


> If it's a Litespeed, it's post 1990, because as of 1990, the dropouts were still just single thickness plate, not sculpted like yours.
> 
> See:http://www.litespeed.com/archives/lscatalog1990.pdf


my 97 obed had a single thick plate drop out.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Wow, you did way better on your purchase than I did on mine. I just got the frame for about that much while you got the whole bike. Mine is the one in the other thread that was posted above. The folks at Litespeed told me mine is a 92


----------



## beepbeep (Sep 3, 2006)

"The sale also included the original ti bar (as you can see) and rigid ti forks (which I haven't picked up yet) so it seemed liked a steal."

Surely that should be "...so it seemed liked a titanuim."


----------



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

*WTB Phoenix Ti by Steve Potts*

Here is my contribution. One of my favorite rides.18" WTB Phoenix Titanium frame. I love the geometry of this frame.:thumbsup:


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

bloviating said:


> After being out of biking for quite awhile, I am now getting back into it. Any info on Titan's and parts would be appreciated. Same color scheme as DeeEight?
> 
> The bikes in this thread are stunning, can't wait to get my bike put together.


same model as mine yes, but while yours has the downtube cable housing stops installed (the one below the headtube, mine was missing it and I had to get a clamp on guide) it doesn't have the BB, showing which could be the more critical bit. Early production frames had a press-in BB, later ones got threaded shells.


----------



## disraeli (Mar 8, 2007)

"It doesn't look Litespeed to me." 

Oh, I'm sure it's a Litespeed. (a.) I've known the guy I bought it from for six years, (he dates my wife's sister) I just never realized this was sitting in his basement the whole time and (b.) I scraped all the original Litespeed stickers off myself last week.


----------



## disraeli (Mar 8, 2007)

If it makes you feel any better, he decided (after the fact) to charge me and extra $150 to include the ti fork with the bar and frame. He said our original deal only included the suspension fork. So it was $500 all in.


----------



## disraeli (Mar 8, 2007)

*Litespeed*

So i FINALLY got the Ti forks from the guy! I took a coupla' picks of it before the stickers come off of it like they came off the frame.

I'm having the whole thing put together this week as a 1x9 with chainguard, Serfas Drifters and the basics (...Thompson, CK, XT).

I've never been so excited to get on a bike!


----------



## Cassady (Feb 6, 2007)

*DBR Axis TT*

Thanks to all those people out there in the Ether, who helped me pick up all the info regarding my bike  ... You know who you are  
Not really a vintage bike, given that I've been upgrading her components - so I guess she pales in comparison to some of the beauties on this forum - but hey - I'm really happy with my bike!
Picked her up for $300, had most of her stock parts on still - but they were pretty worn out, hence the upgrading. Also removed the badly scratched original decals - which I will eventually replace...
From what we've been able to figure out - this is the 1993 model. 
My last major project is to upgrade the wheelset and seatpost, which will hopefully be happening in the next few months...
Will post again when that's been done!
Ps - sorry about the backgrounds! Will work on getting decent photos taken!


----------



## ranxirox (Mar 24, 2007)

*Wowie wow!!!*

Love the TI-Mega --I used to work for alpinestars as draftsman/designer/R&D back in 89-90-91. Bill Stevenson (formerly of Fisher) and I worked together for about six months and then Monibert Gaba was brought in to help and later suceeded Bill. I rode a Ti-Mega during part of that period, what an awesome bike, It climbs like an animal l!!! if anyone has one in a medium I would love to buy it.

B.T.W. Stevenson never did notice that I was taking angles e.i. head tube, seat tube, and lengths from my current ride. (who else used 1-1/4" headsets in 91 on their easton aluminum frame bikes.?) Hint: I bought mine from Cambria Bicycle Outfitters -when steve owned it, in 89


----------



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

*My other favorite ride*

Ibis Ti Mojo. Sweet Ride!:thumbsup:


----------



## hor.snyder (Apr 16, 2007)

Does anybody know what this is?









I found the picture on a german mtb forum:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=269968

I've seen one for sale, but I'd like to know more about it.
It's just a frame, with no markings.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Haro Ti Extreme. I like it. I've got one


----------



## hor.snyder (Apr 16, 2007)

*Haro Ti Extreme*

Wow, cool! Thank you.

Do you know when they were made? I don't know much about modern bike parts - can you easily get things to fit this frame?

As for the riding, how would you say it fits into the spectrum of current mountain bike types?

Cheers,
J


----------



## hor.snyder (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh, and is the frame designed for U-brakes or something similar?


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Sorry, no pics yet but I have a Diamondback ti frame, and I'm trying to confirm the seatpost diameter. Any of you have a DBR team ti with a 27.0 seatpost? Mine has a serial number DBR20362.

Morgan


----------



## Grimtech (Dec 8, 2005)

Any LBS sould have a gauge to drop into the seat tube to meaure it for you for deffinate.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Its not quite Vintage yet but its my daily rider since I got it.

I hope it lasts forever, I love it.

'99 GT Xizang


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Another recent ebay find*

McMahon Ti. I don't know if the frames are as maligned as the other junk MRC marketed. By some of the details, this one appears to be a Litespeed made frame. It looks to be in very good shape, though there appears to have been a little bit of chain suck in its early life.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Lots of the Russian Ty was seamed tubing. Do you see a seam in the HT and ST? I tried to repair several of the KGB's that swamped our area. The frames were selling here for about $300. I question the purge and the cleanliness of the inside of the tubes. Most repairs were unsuccessful.

As for the smoke paint job, I used the torch. I painted well over 300 frames with smoke. I got the idea from a Mountain Goat frame in the early 80's. This one is a bit opaque. It took me many hours to figure out so that it was darker.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Anyone know a way to clean up a scratched up Ti frame?

Nothing bad, no dents or deep scratches.


----------



## Brutal Cycles (Feb 16, 2007)

Toff said:


> Anyone know a way to clean up a scratched up Ti frame?
> 
> Nothing bad, no dents or deep scratches.


Red Scotchbrite pads. Lovely finish.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Brutal Cycles said:


> Red Scotchbrite pads. Lovely finish.


how do i strip the paint off a merlin


----------



## Brutal Cycles (Feb 16, 2007)

hollister said:


> how do i strip the paint off a merlin


How? Let me count the ways:

1. Very slowly.
2. With great difficulty.
3. Sweating.
4. Swearing.
5. Discovering new dents and wear the previous owners didn't disclose.
6. More swearing.
7. With three gallons of aircraft stripper
8. More swearing, etc...


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

A mix of components ranging from 1991 to 2006. Having purchased a 29er my Merlin will probably see less trails in the future. Most recent mods not shown on pic are purple SRP chainring bolts, a purple pivot bolt for the chain tensioner and a new SLR saddle.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Toff said:


> Anyone know a way to clean up a scratched up Ti frame?
> 
> Nothing bad, no dents or deep scratches.


Toff. If it's on your 99 Xizang start with 400 grit, work it to 800 grit and then finish it with some Mothers polish and "0000" steel wool. Keeps em looking like a mirror.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

hollister said:


> how do i strip the paint off a merlin


Klen Strip Aircraft Stripper. Wear chem gloves. It actually comes off pretty easy unless its powder coated.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> Toff. If it's on your 99 Xizang start with 400 grit, work it to 800 grit and then finish it with some Mothers polish and "0000" steel wool. Keeps em looking like a mirror.


Thankee

Hollister, I recently stripped the paint off mine.

It just took a bit of time. I got my paint stripper from Wally World (buy good rubber gloves) and just throw on a thick layer and wait. Scrub the paint off and do it again for stubborn places. Rinse and repeat till its all off.

Its a lazy day job for sure.


----------



## StinkytheGrump (May 30, 2007)

Best.Thread.Ever.
I'm going to take some pics of my 1994 Litespeed daily rider and throw em on when I get a chance.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Here's my 1990s Diamondback Axis Team ti frame reborn: (click for higher res)




I asked Ti Sports (AKA TST AKA Sandvik) if they could tell me when it was made, they had no data. I called Diamondback and asked them the same question, got the same answer. It's a 20" frame, serial number DBR20362. Previous owner pulled off all the decals. I'll be putting all the pimp '90s race parts on a spare vintage Rocky Mountain frame, if anyone wants it.

I put it together Sunday, did a quick ride on it with some friends. Pulled a bonehead maneuver and went over the bars, think I mighta cracked a rib. Doh! Racing it next weekend as part of a four-person team at 24 Hours of Adrenalin at Laguna Seca. It's light! Rides nice. Wish I could find a setback 27.0 seatpost for it - the seat is too far forward for my taste. Also not sure I like the WTB Devo, might put a Rocket V SLT on it. I'm going to build a powertap rear wheel for it, because I'm a numbers dweeb.

It's a nice bike.

Morgan


----------



## StinkytheGrump (May 30, 2007)

I humbly submit my 94 litespeed. Almost all the parts have been on it since the original build.

(click for larger pics)




Notable parts - 
Syncros Ti seatpost
Selle San Marcos Bontrager Ti saddle
Litespeed Ti stem
Bontrager "118" ti bar
Judy FSX ti/carbon front shock
risse astro 5 rear shock
white industries ti hubs
onza H.O. ti pedals
XTR crankset/BB/front derailleur
Ti skewers


----------



## Tassie Devil (Feb 7, 2005)

Probably should have posted a shot of the King Kahuna a while back but here it is now. Not quite original but rough enough. 

*Frame: *1997 Kona King Kahuna 20" (the decals are a bit scratched and cracked but they're original) 
*Fork:* 1997 Marzocchi Z1 Bomber in Tangerine Dream 
*Headset:* Chris King gold 
*Stem:* Race Face SyStem in Yellow 
*Handlebar: *Easton CT2 carbon riser 
*Grips: *Bontrager
*Brakes:* M951 XTR
*Brake/Shift Levers:* M951 XTR 8 Speed STI units
*Front Derailleur:* XTR M950 8 Speed
*Rear Derailleur:* XTR M952 Medium cage 
*Cassette:* M950 8 Speed 12-32 
*Chain:* Sachs 
*Cranks:* Race Face Turbines 180mm in yellow 
*Chainrings:* Race Face 44/32/22 
*Bottom Bracket:* Race Face(?) 
*Pedals: *none at the moment (those on there were to allow riding around the garden) 
*Quick Releases:* Ringle Ti Twisters Green 
*Rims:* Mavic 517 ceramics although the surface is gone on the rear 
*Hubs:* Chris King classic hubs Black 
*Spokes:* DT Swiss Ti gold 
*Tyres:* Continental Vapor 
*Saddle:* WTB 
*Seatpost:* Easton CT2 Carbon 
*Weight:* ?


----------



## StinkytheGrump (May 30, 2007)

Nice hardtail!


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow, sweet King Kahuna!


----------



## dookie (Sep 6, 2005)

another king...now sporting an eno hub and grey/orange flite saddle.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Another DBR Axis TT fan.








I got this 2 years ago in a trade & ran it with a odds & sods build followed by a sort of retro build. The retro parts are now on my Salsa & this is a nearly all new frame up build, so probably not really vintage. Only the Cross Max wheels are second hand, the rest is all new. It should last me like this a long time.
The frame was an ex team frame from 95 or 96 & was raced at the 96 worlds in Cairns. I was supposed to be racing the Tassie Devil on his Kona last sunday in the club champs, but it was canned due to the weather. It'll be all on when we do meet though.


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

KiwiJohn said:


> Another DBR Axis TT fan.
> It should last me like this a long time.


Always liked the DBR bikes - I almost bought one once.
Love your Ti DBR, that would good in my garage :thumbsup:

Here's my GT Xizang-er in the tunnel somewhere in suburban Sydney near home. 
Gotta love springtime for morning riding, WooHoo....


----------



## slimjoe (Dec 1, 2005)

*Ant more info on MRC TI frames..*

Hello folks, please can anyone tell me the full run-down on whether MRC TI frames are any good? Worth restoring? Thanks for your efforts


----------



## mwc951 (Oct 5, 2005)

*Another DBR*

14" Axis TT here. From what I remember 14" Axis TT frames/bikes were not offered.
This frame purchased through WSI warranty. It was part of the run of frames built for Susan DeMatti, who rode a 14. I set it up as a rail-trail bike for the wife a few years ago.
The water jet cut drop outs are a work of art.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

mwc951 said:


> 14" Axis TT here. From what I remember 14" Axis TT frames/bikes were not offered.
> This frame purchased through WSI warranty. It was part of the run of frames built for Susan DeMatti, who rode a 14. I set it up as a rail-trail bike for the wife a few years ago.
> The water jet cut drop outs are a work of art.


Made by TST for Diamond Back. They produced for GT, Kona, Dean, DB and many others.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

That's real nice mate. I'd love to get some new stickers for mine.
The local shop owner has one of Susan DeMatti's DBR jerseys from the 96 worlds. He won't let me have it though.


----------



## Cassady (Feb 6, 2007)

*More recent pic of my DBR Axis TT*

As promised earlier - here be pics of my old Axis, after a few more changes.
Last upgrade to be made - stem and bar-ends...

Awesome finding pics of other DBR Axis'....

Current weight: 10,96 kgs/24,16 lbs - still a way to go 

















Happy trails all....


----------



## derrgti (Sep 4, 2007)

Here is my GT Zixang..


----------



## tomimcmillar (Oct 27, 2005)

lot's of DBR love, so here's mine:










picked it up from a friend in '98, it's a '96 frame I think.
Rear disc tab added by Gary H. @ One-Off, but not using it now that she's been fixed...


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Merlin #250 with a build with patina. The fork and stem are built by Ted Wojcik. He even hand cut the fork dropouts!


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

bushpig said:


> Merlin #250 with a build with patina. The fork and stem are built by Ted Wojcik. He even hand cut the fork dropouts!


bushpig,
Is this the same Merlin that you've always had? Nice cranks!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Fat*Mikey - it is. I did a bunch of work to fix the build. These may not be the cranks you think - this is another set - not RSR. Note the Cook Bros caps too.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Fat*Mikey - it is. I did a bunch of work to fix the build. These may not be the cranks you think - this is another set - not RSR. Note the Cook Bros caps too.


SWEET.. you did good.took out the mag21 and brought it back to it's intended angles. that's a nice stem btw.
that really is special... looks almost metaphysical: like it was left w/ only it's soul or primary intent and nothing trivial or too earthy to distract it's purity like paint..
maybe i had too much coffee.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

bushpig said:


> Fat*Mikey - it is. I did a bunch of work to fix the build. These may not be the cranks you think - this is another set - not RSR. Note the Cook Bros caps too.


The bike looks WAY better this way. :thumbsup:

Uh, I know the difference between the CBRs and the RSRs 

FYI-If you really want to get super technical, those CBR cranks AND dust caps aren't totally peroid correct for a 1988  They're probably from 1991


----------



## stef j. (Feb 5, 2007)

*titanium raleigh*


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

...reviving this old thread with some photos of a 1987 Marin Titanium made by Merlin, i.e. before they sold them under their own label. The story behind this one is that the owner was working for the founder of Marin Mtn Bikes and had bought a steel frame from him. It broke after about 2 months and Marin had just gotten the first shipment of frames from Merlin. So the owner got this frame in exchange for the broken frame and a couple of days worth of work. The stem he got directly from Gary Helfrich in the early 90's.

Yeah, ignore the build which is not really period correct anymore but i think the frame is really cool. We (Ashok and i) were after at least a real life photo of one for a long time. It's not quite the same asthe one in this article but close https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=68296

Also that it's still in the original owners hand (the bike is strictly not for sale) and still gets ridden regularly is nice.

Carsten


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Carsten said:


> ...reviving this old thread with some photos of a 1987 Marin Titanium made by Merlin, i.e. before they sold them under their own label. The story behind this one is that the owner was working for the founder of Marin Mtn Bikes and had bought a steel frame from him. It broke after about 2 months and Marin had just gotten the first shipment of frames from Merlin. So the owner got this frame in exchange for the broken frame and a couple of days worth of work. The stem he got directly from Gary Helfrich in the early 90's.
> 
> Yeah, ignore the build which is not really period correct anymore but i think the frame is really cool. We (Ashok and i) were after at least a real life photo of one for a long time. It's not quite the same asthe one in this article but close https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=68296
> 
> ...


Nice little story on that guy.

Nice rear brake too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice little story on that guy.
> 
> Nice rear brake too.


yup, that brake was how i "found" the bike...

btw, welcome to the M.O.C. 

Carsten


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Carsten said:


> btw, welcome to the M.O.C.
> 
> Carsten


what?! when? what?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

hollister said:


> what?! when? what?


july 5th 88

na, just kidding. 1992

http://www.merlinbikes.com/2006/classic/faq.aspx?ac=vw&id=1

Carsten


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Carsten said:


> july 5th 88
> 
> na, just kidding. 1992
> 
> ...


i know. when did he get one?

i wanna find one with RC mounts so bad i can taste it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

hollister said:


> i know. when did he get one?


ah, ok. just after i went to bed 

carsten


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

third hand

traded this with a friend of mine

he got my GT lightning wich is a bit longer than that bike


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

oooohh... those pics! i am not worth it!

what post is that? ballistic?

serottas are so classy.


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

moots, the handlebar too
....


----------



## RFC (Apr 22, 2008)

*Can you please help me identify my mystery Ti MTB*

I have a full description and pics here:

http://bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=409598

Even though it had the WTB headbadge, Steve Potts has confirmed that it is not a WTB Phoenix.

Now I'm thinking Raleigh M-Trax? Any ideas? What can you tell me about this bike?

Thanks,

RFC


----------



## talmusiferio (Oct 16, 2008)

Mi aportación: Mongoose DX 10.9 (1999). Con XTR 952, Fox80X, MAVIC 517 SUP y todos los componentes de titanium AMARO.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Here's my 1995 Merlin Mountain:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Archangel said:


> Here's my 1995 Merlin Mountain:


I like the looks of that.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bushpig said:


> I like the looks of that.


Me too. Thats a well balanced bike there.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok, have a Merlin Taiga, would like to start converting it to 29er/ cyclocross 
(hold your boos and hisses, I just don't care, I'd rather convert it to something I consider useful instead of building the bike I NEED and putting the merlin on the wall)

Wanted to know if anyone has the geometry info.
It has the canti brake hanger so I'm guessing it's a very early one (that said I'm not 100% sure how many years they made these).

Assuming it was probably NORBA standard from back in the day, 71/73 angles, 16.7 chainstays, etc etc, just wanted to get more specific info/be sure in case they didn't use the "standard" numbers of the era.


Cheers!


----------



## ndbike (Jun 18, 2005)

byknuts said:


> Ok, have a Merlin Taiga, would like to start converting it to 29er/ cyclocross
> (hold your boos and hisses, I just don't care, I'd rather convert it to something I consider useful instead of building the bike I NEED and putting the merlin on the wall)
> 
> Wanted to know if anyone has the geometry info.
> ...


Here's a link to the 1997 catalog. 
http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Merlin/Merlin97.pdf


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

I was at Kent Eriksen's shop and saw this:









This is all titanium:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

251 said:


> I was at Kent Eriksen's shop and saw this:


I hope you took it with you when you left.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> I hope you took it with you when you left.


No, I had a new lemon-scented bar made:


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Looks like a recycled lemon scented bar?


----------



## illwafer (Dec 15, 2008)

*please id*

Can anyone ID this titanium (?) bike for me please?

































On the bottom bracket, it says Made In USA and the serial is R20002.

Apparently, the fork is 1993 Rock Shox Mag 21.


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

another option could be mcmahon...

a.


----------



## illwafer (Dec 15, 2008)

newsboymerlin said:


> another option could be mcmahon...
> 
> a.


you are right. it looks very similar to:









minus the strange chain/seat stays.


----------



## talmusiferio (Oct 16, 2008)

Otra opción puede ser Amaro. 
Another option could be Amaro.


----------



## ndbike (Jun 18, 2005)

talmusiferio said:


> Otra opción puede ser Amaro.
> Another option could be Amaro.


I HIGHLY DOUBT that the frame is an Amaro. Mainly because illwafer is in the US and as far as I know Amaro doesn't sell his chinese ti frames in the US. The other reason is because Amaro didn't start until 2005 and this is obviously older than 2005.

Si te hace falta la explicacion en castellano, enviame un mp.


----------



## illwafer (Dec 15, 2008)

ndbike said:


> I HIGHLY DOUBT that the frame is an Amaro. Mainly because illwafer is in the US and as far as I know Amaro doesn't sell his chinese ti frames in the US. The other reason is because Amaro didn't start until 2005 and this is obviously older than 2005.
> 
> Si te hace falta la explicacion en castellano, enviame un mp.


Agreed.

Sorry to muck up the thread. Someone else made a thread for this bike specifically.

Please see:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=476951


----------



## talmusiferio (Oct 16, 2008)

Excuse me, I was thinking loudly. What I wanted to say is that this frame might have be made by Xacd. 

But thank you for your explanation, I know perfectly AMARO and have committed a serious mistake for not putting attention.

Sorry


----------



## captaincavemaaaannn (Dec 16, 2008)

*Hi does anybody know what make this is?*

Apparently it's titanium.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

For some reason Airborne jumps to mind.


----------



## wykes (Jan 15, 2007)

hey rollercam, did you find decals for the kona? I've just stripped a hei hei myself. Does the serial number tell you the year, not sure how to work that out myself.


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey 251 , any more pics of Eriksons shop ?


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

hmm, does Kent make a ti riser bar? I only see the sweetpost on his site.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Teaser shot.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

Baby!


----------



## Mike_MSK (Jul 23, 2008)

hi! some russian ti bikes.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Mike_MSK said:


> hi! some russian ti bikes.


Made from decommisioned nukes no doubt!


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Those Russian bikes are nice, but they don't look VRC. At least the parts spec isn't VRC.

But this bike is definitely VRC. Damn Eric, how'd I miss this? Nice bike! IRD post, Cook Brothers cranks, looks super fun. What is that fork? It looks Potts-ish, or maybe Kona P2. Knowing you, it's something nice I'm sure.



Rumpfy said:


> Teaser shot.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

djmuff said:


> Those Russian bikes are nice, but they don't look VRC. At least the parts spec isn't VRC.
> 
> But this bike is definitely VRC. Damn Eric, how'd I miss this? Nice bike! IRD post, Cook Brothers cranks, looks super fun. What is that fork? It looks Potts-ish, or maybe Kona P2. Knowing you, it's something nice I'm sure.


Yeah, I missed it too. It is one hot bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

djmuff said:


> Those Russian bikes are nice, but they don't look VRC. At least the parts spec isn't VRC.
> 
> But this bike is definitely VRC. Damn Eric, how'd I miss this? Nice bike! IRD post, Cook Brothers cranks, looks super fun. What is that fork? It looks Potts-ish, or maybe Kona P2. Knowing you, it's something nice I'm sure.


Haha! I was just thinking the same thing about those Russian bikes. Not very vintage-y. 

This was a fun project, albeit a bit bland IMO. All XT which of course functions great.
Yup, IRD, Cook, Salsa stem, Merlin Ti bars. Fork is indeed a Potts Type II. I bought it directly from Steve several years ago.

I've only got a single ride on it so far. Quick bike. Took some getting used to. The 23lbs didn't hurt either. 

I still need to do the full photo shoot and post on it.


----------



## Mike_MSK (Jul 23, 2008)

> Not very vintage-y.


 yes, but it is


> Official Titanium Bike Thread


.

frame, handlebar, fork, of last bike (my) made by Rapid (you may hear "Red titanium"). not weightweenie frame. in 18" it is about 1600 gr. - 3.5 lb










fork - 750 gr - 1.65 lb.

this winter i buy frame + fork + hadlebar + Stems = 680 USD and i very happy )

seven or litespeed only frame cost about 2500 USD.


----------



## Mike_MSK (Jul 23, 2008)

want to see vintage ti?


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Mike_MSK said:


> want to see vintage ti? [/IMG]


Whoa! Hold up there man! Non-vintage mountain bikes is one thing. Then you start posting road bikes too? Not cool. I'm not a snob, but I do appreciate when people respect the name of this forum. Yes, this is the "Official Titanium Bike Thread," but it's in the VRC forum. That's vintage, retro, and classic. Which means you should pretty much keep it mid 90's and older. No new or new-er stuff.

For example- this early Litespeed.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Mike_MSK said:


> want to see vintage ti?


I see V-brakes and suspension.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Ditto. How did I miss that one the first time around. Very nice Eric.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeff said:


> Ditto. How did I miss that one the first time around. Very nice Eric.


Thanks Jeff!


----------



## perhim (Mar 6, 2006)

This thread must be up!

My renew 93' Hei Hei


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Is that a Ti Velocity?


----------



## perhim (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes, it's.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

perhim said:


> Yes, it's.


and a ti kona post, fork and hbar...

beautifull. from the new xtr crank on it i can see you are from England.


----------



## perhim (Mar 6, 2006)

colker1 said:


> and a ti kona post, fork and hbar...
> 
> beautifull. from the new xtr crank on it i can see you are from England.


:nono: :nono: the fork is Ti, but isn't an original kona Project Two

and..

.:nono: :nono: I'm from Basque Country, in the north of Spain, also green and wet but we don't drink the tea at 5 o'clock


----------



## wykes (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice!, very similar to my current project, did you apply new decals to the frame if so where did you get them? i'm on the look out myself


----------



## perhim (Mar 6, 2006)

wykes said:


> Nice!, very similar to my current project, did you apply new decals to the frame if so where did you get them? i'm on the look out myself


Yes the decals are news, from Gil_M, a member of retrobike.co.uk., an excellent guy.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

forgive the cranks and v's.... had 'em lyin around y'know.

but the old school fat boy slicks and xlnt condish zocchi should net me some points.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

byknuts said:


> forgive the cranks and v's.... had 'em lyin around y'know.
> 
> but the old school fat boy slicks and xlnt condish zocchi should net me some points.


Actually the slicks and the SPIN wheels lost you so many points you may never recover.

You just had M952 Vees lying around? Can I come to your house and tidy up for you?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

byknuts said:


> forgive the cranks and v's.... had 'em lyin around y'know.
> 
> but the old school fat boy slicks and xlnt condish zocchi should net me some points.


The slicks and Spin's actually give you the most negative points! Doh!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mechagouki said:


> Actually the slicks and the SPIN wheels lost you so many points you may never recover.


Ah damn, you beat me to it!


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

ooooh lord... lost points, whatever shall i do?
guess i should cut the canti hanger off the frame and throw the cam-brake from the fork brace into the lake and be done with it...
 

anywho, it's a taiga, all the xtr bits are slightly damaged take-offs or gifts, the xt cranks were a spare set
marzocchi EGS fork from a friend, will be lashed together with some xc600 pieces i have
the spins will be my daughter's wheels but I was building this up and figured they'd be interesting at least, tires were bought because I used to love wathing the fat boy crit and I've got bigger, beefier and gnarlier bikes than this to ride offroad.
stem's my old pride and joy, wtb powerbeam, bars are sr sakae ti powerbulges (yup, threw the IBIS bars at a friend, too flexy for me)
guess those bits and the fork/frame are the REALLY "vintage" parts, everything else is just vintage in the eyes of those not on this board!  

i SOOOOO wanted to drop-bar this bike... but no joy finding drop bars to match my shifters...


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

byknuts said:


> anywho, it's a taiga,


a Merlin Taiga you mean? for sure not.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

byknuts said:


> lost points, whatever shall i do?


Well, clear pictures for starters.


----------



## coyotegulch (Jun 25, 2008)

*Ti retro question*

I am the original owner of a 1991 Kona Hei Hei. I rode it for 4 or 5 years, and it has hung in the garage for most of the last 13 years or so occasionally getting out for a ride with the kids or to pull the trail a bike or kid trailer. Most of the original parts have been replaced except for the rigid fork, Ti stem, Ti bars, and I believe the XTR RD maybe original (?). The frame is in overall very good to excellent condition. The bike has always held a sentimental place with me because my wife and I named our Siberian Huskey Kona Hei Hei, but the Huskey has been gone for 4 years now and it may be time to clear space in the garage.

Is there a market for these bikes? What do they go for? Should I hang on to it for a year and send my son to college with it as a campus beater? I thought a collector may want to restore it or that it might make someone a unique single speed.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

coyotegulch said:


> I am the original owner of a 1991 Kona Hei Hei. I rode it for 4 or 5 years, and it has hung in the garage for most of the last 13 years or so occasionally getting out for a ride with the kids or to pull the trail a bike or kid trailer. Most of the original parts have been replaced except for the rigid fork, Ti stem, Ti bars, and I believe the XTR RD maybe original (?). The frame is in overall very good to excellent condition. The bike has always held a sentimental place with me because my wife and I named our Siberian Huskey Kona Hei Hei, but the Huskey has been gone for 4 years now and it may be time to clear space in the garage.
> 
> Is there a market for these bikes? What do they go for? Should I hang on to it for a year and send my son to college with it as a campus beater? I thought a collector may want to restore it or that it might make someone a unique single speed.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


Read the stickies at the top of the forum dude. Thats what they're there for. 

The quick answer...not a gold mine, but def not a campus beater.


----------



## coyotegulch (Jun 25, 2008)

*sorry*

Sorry, I didn't take the time or pay attention to look for the WIW thread i just saw Vintage Ti. I'll repost. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

coyotegulch said:


> Sorry, I didn't take the time or pay attention to look for the WIW thread i just saw Vintage Ti. I'll repost. Thanks for the reply.


Thanks!


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

Carsten said:


> a Merlin Taiga you mean? for sure not.


yup it's a merlin taiga... heard some complain about how stiff it was but I'm finding it nice, once the daughter's bike's built I promise to dutifully toss some knobblies and toss it around in what passes for bush hereabouts...

and for all and sundry who dump on my wheels... well I must be way younger than you because these're retro to me!! they're what? 15 years old? downright ANCIENT! 

*never one to shy away from a fight, Ian logs onto the "vintage" board and starts poking fun at the oldies*

  

oh come ooon... respect for the first thermoplastic wheel builder!! (spinergys were thermosets)
dunno why they went belly-up but the wheels're relatively nice! 
and let's face it, a king/521 rear with a crossmax front on this bike probably would've gotten me shot by you folk! heh!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

byknuts said:


> yup it's a merlin taiga...


it for sure doesn't look like any other Taiga i have seen so far. here are some pics of one. compare and tell me if yours has all the same features.

http://www.foromtb.com/f59/bici-mer...s-carbon-edr-ti-etc-entra-preciosa-80697.html

Carsten


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

besides mine being a larger size and a different year model and all stickers having been removed? yup! :thumbsup: 

besides, it's not for sale! 
if it makes you feel better replace "merlin taiga" with "miscellaneous funhappy ti frame"! 

rides leagues better than the last ti frame i had, not sure why, just feels properly dialled whereas the last one wouldn't handle right no matter what length the fork was, always felt "wandering".


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

byknuts said:


> yup it's a merlin taiga... heard some complain about how stiff it was but I'm finding it nice, once the daughter's bike's built I promise to dutifully toss some knobblies and toss it around in what passes for bush hereabouts...
> 
> and for all and sundry who dump on my wheels... well I must be way younger than you because these're retro to me!! they're what? 15 years old? downright ANCIENT!


I'm one of the youngest people on this board and I think they're ugly as h*ll! Hey, if you like 'em, rock 'em, but you won't find love for 'em here if that's important to you.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

Slimpee said:


> but you won't find love for 'em here if that's important to you.


don't worry, it's not :thumbsup:


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

*Nuke Proof Ti*

Some NOS (Double Barrels, tune Ti hubs, Pro-Shift Precision Billet brakes)...spare wheel set in pics, my NOS tune/Mavic set is yet to be installed


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

signalMTB said:


> Some NOS (Double Barrels, tune Ti hubs, Pro-Shift Precision Billet brakes)...spare wheel set in pics, my NOS tune/Mavic set is yet to be installed


this is nice. serious sh!t.


----------



## stefan9113 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Marin Titanium FRS*

Hi all,

thats my Titanium Bike ...









by Stefan


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

You don't see those everyday. Nice Marin!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Quality photo too.


----------



## Jupke (Mar 14, 2007)

1994 Rocky Mountain TiBolt


----------



## stefan9113 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Bloulder Defiant TI*

Hi all,

thats my Boulder TI









by Stefan


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

stefan9113 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> thats my Boulder TI
> 
> ...


Stefan, both ti bikes look awesome, any more? Also it seems to me that the non-drive and drive side cranks arms on the ti Boulder don't really line up somehow like there's a bent crank arm.


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

*1999 Merlin Echo*

Here is my Merlin Echo.


----------



## gotdirt33 (Jul 6, 2008)

nimmersatt said:


> hi guys,
> 
> greetings from bavaria
> (meaning of my strange nick for non german speaking folks is wolverine)
> ...


hey does anyone know what the fork is on the serotta ATI (1994) is (the silver suspension fork that looks as if it is titanium, the one that has the 3 letters:man showing and has crosshairs/bullseye above the letters)? it looks beautiful, itd be perfect for a moots ybb sl project! :thumbsup:

thank you in advance (and btw unbelievably nice looking bikes!!!!),
Ben


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

gotdirt33 said:


> hey does anyone know what the fork is on the serotta ATI (1994) is (the silver suspension fork that looks as if it is titanium, the one that has the 3 letters:man showing and has crosshairs/bullseye above the letters)? it looks beautiful, itd be perfect for a moots ybb sl project! :thumbsup:
> 
> thank you in advance (and btw unbelievably nice looking bikes!!!!),
> Ben


that's a "BERGMAN PJ Over" elastomer fork. made in Italy by Patrizio Bergamelli and not very common. not sure if they are still in business. as of March this year that fork was still for sale on the German VRC forum along with a second fork for parts. 1 1/8 185mm aluminum steerer and 230mm steel steerer.










an earlier one with the chromed stanchions was for sale there too recently with nice pics but it's sold by now

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=324928


----------



## emirwati (Jun 21, 2009)

*vintage Ti fork*

Hi folks

I am trying to find a vintage fork for my Merlin Titanium, but the problem is the head tube receives 1" threaded steerer. It could be suspension or not, preferably a Ti rigid fork to fit a 15-16" frame with V-brake fittings. Anyone can help?

Thanks. Regards.
Victor


----------



## merris (Aug 10, 2006)

*Miyata Elevation 8000ti*

Hi, Iam Merwin from Jakata, Indonesia. Just got Miyata Elevation 8000 nos from lbs..., please take a look :

https://s752.photobucket.com/albums/xx166/merris/?action=view&current=01.jpg
https://s752.photobucket.com/albums/xx166/merris/?action=view&current=02.jpg
https://s752.photobucket.com/albums/xx166/merris/?action=view&current=03.jpg


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

emirwati said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I am trying to find a vintage fork for my Merlin Titanium, but the problem is the head tube receives 1" threaded steerer. It could be suspension or not, preferably a Ti rigid fork to fit a 15-16" frame with V-brake fittings. Anyone can help?
> 
> ...


Show me a picture of the frame please, maybe I could help you to get rid of the frame with the weird headtube diameter.


----------



## ndbike (Jun 18, 2005)

merris said:


> Hi, Iam Merwin from Jakata, Indonesia. Just got Miyata Elevation 8000 nos from lbs..., please take a look :
> 
> https://s752.photobucket.com/albums/xx166/merris/?action=view&current=01.jpg
> https://s752.photobucket.com/albums/xx166/merris/?action=view&current=02.jpg
> https://s752.photobucket.com/albums/xx166/merris/?action=view&current=03.jpg


Nice bike!


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

badbushido said:


> Show me a picture of the frame please, maybe I could help you to get rid of the frame with the weird headtube diameter.


lol


----------



## emirwati (Jun 21, 2009)

*Forks*

Get rid of my classic Merlin Ti, you got to be joking. I just need to find a replacement for the old Marzocchi suspension, as this not working well anymore. I would prefer a rigid Ti fork if I can find old stock. I cannot take picture now because I left the bike with the mechanic.

Bye.
Cheers


----------



## ksY5Oryd3r (Jun 21, 2009)

My dads Merlin.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

emirwati said:


> Get rid of my classic Merlin Ti, you got to be joking. I just need to find a replacement for the old Marzocchi suspension, as this not working well anymore. I would prefer a rigid Ti fork if I can find old stock. I cannot take picture now because I left the bike with the mechanic.
> 
> Bye.
> Cheers


That was a joke dude.
Every now and then some Litespeed ti forks surface on eBay & other retro sites. Vintage ti forks are very rare so be prepared to pay top dollar for them.
Another option would be getting a custom one made by a boutique manufacturers like Skyde or Black Sheep.
If you want to go cheap, Tange CrMo forks can be had pretty affordable.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Here's my '95 Merlin:










and my '94/95 Xizang:










Here I am racing the same bike with a little bit different setup:


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

What length stem are you running on there? I currently have a 110mm on my Xizang and it looks and feels a little short, yours looks in proportion.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mechagouki said:


> What length stem are you running on there? I currently have a 110mm on my Xizang and it looks and feels a little short, yours looks in proportion.


a xyzang is designed around a stem that fits you well.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

My Xizang:


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

gah! yellow SLR! want...

how comfy are those?
tempted to rock one on the steamroller, but that whole "potato chip" thing has my 85 kilos wondering...


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Here is my 17 lbs modern Ti Lynskey



















https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=499645


----------



## Kwai (Jun 1, 2009)

*Mercedes ti frame?*

Bike found on trademe, New Zealand. Got the word its and old Tisport Kona


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Looks like Sandvik Ti - worth maybe 300 tops.


----------



## zweigelt (Jul 8, 2008)

....sorry wrong forum...:madman:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Not vintage.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

signalMTB said:


> Some NOS (Double Barrels, tune Ti hubs, Pro-Shift Precision Billet brakes)...spare wheel set in pics, my NOS tune/Mavic set is yet to be installed


Nice to see another one. What size is yours.
Here is mine. I have swapped the saddle out since this pic was taken. It's still my main ride after almost 14 years.


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

nice rig...mine's an 18". I have now seen 3 of these, and each had a different sticker set.


----------



## ranxirox (Mar 24, 2007)

*91 Litespeed "YO CBO" Fat Bastard*

Still working on this one. When I am "_finished" I want to have everything in red,gold,green or Ti.
Sorry bout the Selcof bars. What I want are gold Hyperlites but I haven't found them "yet". Also need Ringle Anti Chainsuck thing. And, and, and.
Anyhow the XTR parts are all prototype and still have the prototype stickers on the brakelevers. I know it's not a real fat but it rides like a dream.:thumbsup:_


----------



## ti-fat-man (Dec 21, 2006)

*gotta be some ti in here *

nice read this thread, my cup of tea 

my fleet, will upload some individual shots shorty if you want.

cheers alan.


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

ranxirox said:


> Still working on this one. When I am "_finished" I want to have everything in red,gold,green or Ti.
> Sorry bout the Selcof bars. What I want are gold Hyperlites but I haven't found them "yet". Also need Ringle Anti Chainsuck thing. And, and, and.
> Anyhow the XTR parts are all prototype and still have the prototype stickers on the brakelevers. I know it's not a real fat but it rides like a dream.:thumbsup:_


_

Ranxirox, your Fat Bastard is coming along nicely. I would also love to find some nice Hyperlites, but I am looking for silver, 5 degree. I will keep an eye out for gold for you.

You don't need a Ringle Anti-Chainsuck thing (I hear the suck). Make your own anti-chainsuck thing to fit the Bontrager style bosses on your frame. Here is a picture of mine. Pretty simple, the base plate is aluminum and the three tabs are steel. All you need is a hacksaw, some files, a drill and a tap. I can take more pics if you need. Will work much better than the Ringle since it won't slip and each tooth is individually adjustable. Yeah, they may not be true fats, but mine also rides great !_


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

ti-fat-man said:


> nice read this thread, my cup of tea
> 
> my fleet, will upload some individual shots shorty if you want.
> 
> cheers alan.


Yes, we want individual shots pleeease!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Defiant32 (Feb 15, 2009)

oeps , sorry


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice spread of ti bikes.


----------



## emirwati (Jun 21, 2009)

You all have so beautiful bikes.

I found a solutuion for my suspension, the only manufacturer that I know that currently sells different types of steerer separate from the crown is RST. You can see the range at www.bikeparts.com but these are not high end forks, actually quite heavy.

I am still having in mind to find an original titanium rigid fork, without having to order costum made or pay an exaggerated price.

Have good rides. Bye
Victor


----------



## Defiant32 (Feb 15, 2009)

some titanium at my place:


----------



## talmusiferio (Oct 16, 2008)

*I´m Looking For Titanium Frame In Size 16"*

I am looking for titanium frame in size 16". I have a mongoose in size 18". I could change the 16" by my 18", or buy it.

Thanks


----------



## lazyracer (Apr 11, 2004)

A 1986 Marin titanium team bike (frame was built by Merlin)
Originally ridden by Marin Mt Bikes team members Joe Murray & Dave Turner










I've ridden it almost continuously since 1987, it's evolved from it's original setup

1988 Mammoth Mt



























1995 Big Bear


----------



## stefan9113 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Titan*

Hi all,

here is my Litespeed.







by Stefan


----------



## Tonto Goldstein (Sep 5, 2009)

*Vice's Merlin E-Stay Titanium in Phoenix, AZ, USA*

*MY MERLIN E-STAY *


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

awesome. what headset is that?


----------



## Tonto Goldstein (Sep 5, 2009)

*Vice's Merlin E-Stay in Phoenix, AZ, USA*

*My Merlin E-Stay Mountain Bike.*


----------



## Tonto Goldstein (Sep 5, 2009)

colker1 said:


> awesome. what headset is that?


Headset = Stronglight
See also: http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=71474


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

And look for it on Craigslist if you want it cheaper.


----------



## Tonto Goldstein (Sep 5, 2009)

*Craigslist had Several Cheaper, Phony Merlin E-Stay Posts*

I'd be very cautious when predicating market values based on Craigslist posts. It recently contained phony posts at lower prices of my Merlin E-Stay. A couple of wise guys then began asking me why mine was not equally cheap. For something genuine, see http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=71474.

Bear in mind that there were relatively few Merlin E-Stays built. People who own them generally are affluent aficionados who do not often part with them. Of course, anything can and occasionally does occur, but I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for anything cheaper of equal quality and collectability.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Tonto Goldstein said:


> I'd be very cautious when predicating market values based on Craigslist posts. It recently contained phony posts at lower prices of my Merlin E-Stay. A couple of wise guys then began asking me why mine was not equally cheap. For something genuine, see http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=71474.
> 
> Bear in mind that there were relatively few Merlin E-Stays built. People who own them generally are affluent aficionados who do not often part with them. Of course, anything can and occasionally does occur, but I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for anything cheaper of equal quality and collectability.


this is not a "for sale thread"... but anyway, good luck.


----------



## Defiant32 (Feb 15, 2009)

finished










Frame: 1995 Serotta TiMax (Titanium)
Fork: Pace RC31

Headset: Chris King 
Stem: Moots titanium
Handlebar: Titec titanium
Grips: Titec

Brakes: Control Tech
Brake Pads: Koolstop
Brake Levers: Avid Titanim
Shifters: Paul Thumbies

Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR M900
Rear Derailleur: Paul comp
Cassette: Shimano XTR M900 Titanium (very light!)
Chain: HG
Cranks: Syncros
Chainrings: div
Bottom Bracket: Shimano
Pedals: Onza HO Titanium

Hub Skewers: Ringle
Rims: Mavic 517 Ceramic
Hubs: Chris Kind classic hubs 
Spokes: DT revolution 
Tyres: Onza Porcupine white

Saddle: Brooks Swift titanium
Seatpost: Moots Titanium
Seatpost Binder: Serotta Titanium


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

you need to get that bike dirty.


----------



## Tonto Goldstein (Sep 5, 2009)

colker1 said:


> this is not a "for sale thread"... but anyway, good luck.


It was simply an alert ... happy riding anyway.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

*Mi Ti..................get it?*

Here is my Titanium submission. I've changed some stuff since I shot these pics so I need some new ones. Ti frame, fork, bar, spokes, King headset and lots of bolts.

IMG]https://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n247/mattnkell/IMG_3570.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Tonto Goldstein (Sep 5, 2009)

Carsten said:


> yep, good idea now that the Merlin forum is closed
> 
> wow, the first real live Ti-Mega i see, nice, i really like ECS bikes. this is my Merlin Elevator:
> 
> ...


CHECK OUT VICE'S MERLIN E-STAY (a/k/a "ELEVATOR"):


----------



## Tonto Goldstein (Sep 5, 2009)

Carsten said:


> yep, good idea now that the Merlin forum is closed
> 
> wow, the first real live Ti-Mega i see, nice, i really like ECS bikes. this is my Merlin Elevator:
> 
> ...


CHECK OUT VICE'S MERLIN E-STAY (a/k/a "ELEVATOR"):


















































YEP, HE IS THE ORIGINAL OWNER ALSO.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Tonto Goldstein said:


> CHECK OUT VICE'S MERLIN E-STAY (a/k/a "ELEVATOR"): http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6079314#post6079314
> 
> YEP, HE IS THE ORIGINAL OWNER ALSO.


:smallviolin:


----------



## Tonto Goldstein (Sep 5, 2009)

uno-speedo said:


> :smallviolin:


The operative quote is past tense ...


----------



## d-a-n-i-e-L (Jul 16, 2009)

@DeeEight - I recently picked up a Titan Titanium Compe off of Ebay and I'm having a hard time finding a bottom bracket, any info about the type, brand, etc... would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## smac (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's my '98 Hei Hei King Kahuna, I think they only made the gusseted/ovalized downtube frame for one or two years. First gen rapise rise too :thumbsup:


----------



## dom1n1k (Jun 21, 2008)

CabRider said:


> but the titanium frame is unidentified...some say its a DBR Axis, some say its a Doug(?). Purchased it 3rd hand from a fellow rider, who said it was an Axis TT, but since the decals were all scratched up, the original owner put DEAN stickers on it prior to the sale.
> 
> I need your expertise in ID'ing it, seatpost diamter is 26.8, and seat tube has some reinforcement.
> 
> ...


Some details (e.g. dropouts) like the russian Rapid...
http://www.rapid-titan.ru/


----------



## cobym2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Just want to share my 1991 Litespeed Ocoee FS



































Suntour XC pro cranks NOS









Am classic Ti seatpost









XTR 950 NOS


----------



## SabooZZ (Nov 23, 2009)

*Something never seen before*

Bet none of you ever seen an Ti GT LTS before. From before the name "LTS" was finalized.

My first ever post. Sorry the scanned photos are not that great.
You got some beautiful bikes in here!


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Defiant32 said:


> finished
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a sweet ass bike? Has it ever seen dirt? I love it. Except I would go for an old school Flite saddle or a current SLR saddle. Two :thumbsup:


----------



## fattfreddie (Jun 17, 2007)

*Potts*

I'm afraid it's for sale.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Not to add to the spam, but the geometry on that bike looks so weird. What's the story?


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

*the way it should be*

first time offroading and he just slept through the whole thing.
vintage merlins are still usefull offroad, even hauling 60 or 70 pounds of trailer!? who knew?!


----------



## LQQK (Jan 6, 2004)

byknuts said:


> first time offroading and he just slept through the whole thing.
> vintage merlins are still usefull offroad, even hauling 60 or 70 pounds of trailer!? who knew?!


Any problems with rocks and debris coming off the rear wheel and into the trailer?


----------



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

*Bianchi Martini Racing Team Mega tube*

I haven't built yet but I will soon. Any suggestions for a fork?


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

LQQK said:


> Any problems with rocks and debris coming off the rear wheel and into the trailer?


nope, the pic shows the trailer with the screen up and tucked away.
if the screen wasn't there, absolutely!!
the front of the thing looked like it was painted with mx-roost! and I cleaned it off about 4 times during the ride, seeing if he was being quiet because he couldn't see , but no, just kept snoozing away.


----------



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

*Kona hei hei King Kahunna*

Here is my other jewel!


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

*McMahon Titanium*

...


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

rasumichin said:


> ...


Fantastic bike, great build...you just lost me a bit with the QR action you've got going on there.


----------



## tidi (Apr 27, 2007)

*finally*

found this thread. gotta say still my favorite thread of all. i'm still gonna post mine one day


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks! that is kind... 
@rumpfy: basically, this is the mountain bike of my mother. She needed skewers with a certain amount of leverage... 
ciao, Alexander


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I think he meant that the skewers are on the wrong side  

but I digress, three cheers for moms on titanium bikes!


----------



## Max Hc (Aug 13, 2005)

Here´s my Clark Kent F-12:


----------



## Defiant32 (Feb 15, 2009)

That Superman bike is gorgeous Max


----------



## Defiant32 (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## Zasshu (Jun 6, 2008)

Awesome thread...and awe-inspiring bikes, everyone!

Good to see some of the Xizang's are still out there. Came within minutes of pulling the trigger on one...then Kitt became available:










All ready for a new season!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Doesn't look very vintage.


----------



## illwafer (Dec 15, 2008)

i had an earlier post in this thread, but the pics are removed and i can't edit the post.

knowing how much we like looking at BP, i'll post the latest pics i took of it before i sold it. absolutely no image touchups. i never did find out the make/model.


----------



## Zasshu (Jun 6, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Doesn't look very vintage.


Yeah...it's an '01. Probably more of a classic than vintage at this point.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Zasshu said:


> Yeah...it's an '01. Probably more of a classic than vintage at this point.


A classic, there we go. (always get drive side shots!  )


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

illwafer said:


> i had an earlier post in this thread, but the pics are removed and i can't edit the post.
> 
> knowing how much we like looking at BP, i'll post the latest pics i took of it before i sold it. absolutely no image touchups. i never did find out the make/model.
> 
> [/IMG]


Looks like a McMahon to me.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

illwafer said:


> i had an earlier post in this thread, but the pics are removed and i can't edit the post.
> 
> knowing how much we like looking at BP, i'll post the latest pics i took of it before i sold it. absolutely no image touchups. i never did find out the make/model.


Looks a little anorexic


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> Looks a little anorexic


Haha! Its dorked out a bit this those tires, saddle, and pedals. Easy fixes though.


----------



## talmusiferio (Oct 16, 2008)

*Buy this Mongoose DX 10.9. Size 18"
Full Shimano 952 XTR, 
Whellset MAVIC 517 SUP
Fox Fork F80X Terra Logic. 
Price: 2500 euros*.










+ photos: https://picasaweb.google.es/angelgarciacortes/MONGOOSEDX109Titanium?feat=directlink[/URL


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Edit: Looks like MCS whacked your for sale thread, so I'll just just say :yikes: :lol: 





Steve


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

My first build. Whatcha think? Hope u can c pics, if not I'll b back


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

Very cool with the extra clean Manitou 1, but man those bars are ugly. I understand it may be built for comfort, but....


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

outside! said:


> Very cool with the extra clean Manitou 1, but man those bars are ugly. I understand it may be built for comfort, but....


I have to agree, there's a lot of potential there, but a few parts just stick out like a poke in the eye. (stem, pedals, seat)


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

(seatpost barends possibly pedals)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

theMeat said:


> My first build. Whatcha think?


Depends on what you plan to use it for.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow where's the love? Cause I'm lovin this bike.

The stem is 75mm 15deg rise tomac, and is a little beefy but I think match the squareness of the manitou nicley. The handle bars hint a little motocross and put the grips in the right position, 4 me, with this stem. Had a 140mm 10 deg rise with straight bar and did not like it. Much better leverage with this set up and looks better to me.

Agreed the seat and seatpost r a bit much but the seat is my favorite, baring the looks, and lightest, I'v ever riden. The seatpost is a little heavy but if you've never tried 1, it can really take the edge of the bumps.

This Bike will be used for 20 - 30 mile rides 70/30 street/dirt so the bar ends r great for changing position, uphills, and gettin my back into pedals. Had suntour xc pedals on this frame and crank, and found them cramped, so went with a wide platform and these roosts really do it 4 me.

The bike is pretty light and rigid, easy to hop over obsticles. With a little give on the forks and seatpost. When I started this build wanted it to be all vintage but in the end function, and pesonal preferance, won out on some items.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

nice bell


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Live in the city and ride alot in park with kids, bikers, roller skaters, beats yellin at people to get out of the way. Ding-a-ling!


----------



## chuftonic (Apr 26, 2010)

*Need Help Unidentified Frame*

Hello all I am new to the site and would like your advice. Could someone please inform me if this is a titanium frame and if so which one. I was reliably informed when this bike was built for me that it is a Fuji cica 1990's, unfortunately the frame has now cracked and would like to get it fixed.
I have attached some pics. Any comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Defiant32 (Feb 15, 2009)

nice frame, but 90's?
i do not see any canti hanger/bridge (i do see v-brakes) so i thing it must be 95 or so,..
if you are not fixing the frame i would love to get that fork


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

try bikepedia


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Or you could try bikepedia, although without a manufacturer name it will be of no help.

Got a serial #? Someone on here might be able to tell you more if you do.


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

i'm not sure its titanium. did you make already the magnet test?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I am sure it is not titanium.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Parkpre?


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

mechagouki said:


> Parkpre?


that was my first thought...


----------



## kase1983 (May 28, 2007)

pics off my 199oish Xizang.


----------



## ICONCLS (Sep 17, 2010)

*One-Off Titanium*

Of Mike Augspurger fame.

Lots of US made WTB Grease Guard, Pauls, Kooka.

(Not sure what the protocol is here, but yes, it's filthy, although meticulously maintained, I have never "cleaned" a MTB).


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

ICONCLS said:


> Of Mike Augspurger fame.
> 
> Lots of US made WTB Grease Guard, Pauls, Kooka.
> 
> (Not sure what the protocol is here, but yes, it's filthy, although meticulously maintained, I have never "cleaned" a MTB).


PM me if you ever want to sell it :thumbsup:


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Dec 25, 2007)

ICONCLS said:


> Of Mike Augspurger fame.


Nice!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

ICONCLS said:


> Of Mike Augspurger fame.


wowwowwowwowwowwowwowwowwowwow.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

yup that ONE OFF is badasssssss, nice
here is a 20" IBIS, think it's a 1994


----------



## markj2k4 (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry for the conflict in the picture, (vintage-ish and new in the same frame... sacrilege!) at least its all titanium, phew!










I am jealous of Defiant's collection... can you PM your address and where the spare key is hidden.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

talmusiferio said:


> Price: 2500 euros


2500? That's a lot of people. Can't even imagine where you'd keep them, but that's no affair of mine.

How about 4 Frenchmen and 2 house cats (domestic short-hair)?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2009)

*Diamondback Axis TT*

Here's my recent rebuild. All new components, but original '93 or '94 frame. I've got an Apex from the same year with exactly the same geometry. Love em both!


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice, reminds me of mine over here

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=1950528&highlight=xizang#post1950528

I'd love to get some GT 3D or Bologna Lite forks for My Xizang one day. What forks are those on your Xizang?
:thumbsup:


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Wow, nice One-Off. Just the other day I went digging around after Mikes website to see if he still builds bikes. Seems like he is deeply invovled in constructing wheelchair racing... um... chairs


----------



## ICONCLS (Sep 17, 2010)

erol/frost said:


> Wow, nice One-Off. Just the other day I went digging around after Mikes website to see if he still builds bikes. Seems like he is deeply invovled in constructing wheelchair racing... um... chairs


Yeah, kind of sad one of the founding fathers of Ti bikes has seemingly exited the scene.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ICONCLS said:


> Yeah, kind of sad one of the founding fathers of Ti bikes has seemingly exited the scene.


He repaired a frame for me about 5 years ago. If you paid him enough, I suppose he'd build a bike.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

1999 Moots Rigor Mootis 17lbs 7oz


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

These photos of other people's ti bikes have already been shown in another thread, but I might as well put them here also.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

*Adding disk brake mount to Ti frame*

Any recommendations for welders experienced in adding disk brake tabs to a Ti frame?

Thanks.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Try over in the frame builders forum. They can usually recommend someone local to you.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Jeff - that was my next step, just trying to find someone who's had this done.


----------



## JT'sDad (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is my 91-92ish Gary Fisher Prometheus Ti. Original black chrome steel fork.
Suntour XC Comp and Comp Pro components. Bike has never really seen dirt.
My wife's favorite bike to ride around town on.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

July 2011 Retro /Modern rebuild for my kids. Using mostly hand me down parts from my wifes titus which was also recently upgraded. I have had the frame for 15 years and plan to have it 15 more.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

lucifer said:


> July 2011 Retro /Modern rebuild for my kids. Using mostly hand me down parts from my wifes titus which was also recently upgraded. I have had the frame for 15 years and plan to have it 15 more.


Nice build. What kind of rear derailleur?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

You were almost gonna sell that thing not too long ago!


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

CS2 said:


> Nice build. What kind of rear derailleur?


I think it's an X9.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> You were almost gonna sell that thing not too long ago!


Yeah, Then my daughter shot up to 5' 5" practically overnight. And I realized I had a lot more parts lying around than I thought. All I had to buy was crankset, spokes, tires, handlebars, grips and cables. All of which were bought relatively cheaply. And it's a heck of a nice bike for what it cost to finish rebuilding it.

My motivation to sell was that it was ultimately too small for me to ride comfortably. I think she will end up 5'8 - 5'10 and it will fit her just right.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Good Dad! There should be a thread on what Dads in this forum have built up for their kids. There's a bunch of you guys out there making some rad bikes for the progeny.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Good Dad! There should be a thread on what Dads in this forum have built up for their kids. There's a bunch of you guys out there making some rad bikes for the progeny.


You should see her road bike....


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

Some fine rides in here.

The only Ti I own is my TiDye spokes, and the cassette bodies on my M951 XTR hubs. Scratch that, I have an American Classic Ti seat post, too.


----------



## JT'sDad (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone able to identify Gary Fisher frame #'s? My Prometheus is FS 801x (x)=my last number which I know. Can anyone identify my frames year? I was told it is a 1992. Thanks if you can help.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Half steel, but I'm going to post the pic anyway and wait for a ruling from the judges.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I give your bike 2 thumbs-up DFA, because its a G.T. and appears to be all original and in excellent shape. Check out my 97 G.T. Lightning.


----------



## southbeach (Mar 10, 2009)

Sweet TiMojo, but that does not look to be an Ibis Ti stem. Am I correct?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DFA said:


> Half steel, but I'm going to post the pic anyway and wait for a ruling from the judges.


Ruling is that thing rules. That is one of the better GT's I've seen. Do you have more pics somewhere?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

southbeach said:


> Sweet TiMojo, but that does not look to be an Ibis Ti stem. Am I correct?


Use the quote feature so we know who you're talking to homeboy.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> That is one of the better GT's I've seen. Do you have more pics somewhere?


Original 1991 catalog shot


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That composite GT is sweet.


----------



## southbeach (Mar 10, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> Use the quote feature so we know who you're talking to homeboy.


Apologies and thanks for the tip.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Ruling is that thing rules. That is one of the better GT's I've seen. Do you have more pics somewhere?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ah thank you! That thing is great!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

what a pretty bike! How many of those were made?

You can remove the label now.....or do you keep the labels on your mattresses?


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> what a pretty bike! How many of those were made?


I'm not sure. From what I've heard, only a couple of dozen? gm(xxxxxx) would be a better person to ask. I do know it has no serial number.



girlonbike said:


> You can remove the label now.....or do you keep the labels on your mattresses?


Futons. Better traction.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

DFA said:


> I'm not sure. From what I've heard, only a couple of dozen? gm(xxxxxx).....


Note that name is not x-rated! It's gm1230126 and it is a part number for a very popular car part, 88-98 Chevy pick up hood, that i use to buy tens of thousands of a year.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

The mystery is solved.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> Original 1991 catalog shot


The stickers are different on the one in the catalogue than the ones on mine. That. and the lack of serial number makes me wonder where exactly it lies in the time line.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

DFA said:


> I'm not sure. From what I've heard, only a couple of dozen? gm(xxxxxx) would be a better person to ask. I do know it has no serial number.


This email reply today from Forrest Yelverton who ran GT's Tec Shop in Longmont:

_"As for the "half & half" as we called it, the TI/Steel Xizang was built in CO around '91 and I think we shipped about 250 to 300 of them. I still have abut 2000 of the custom 8mm titanium bolts we used to hold them together."_

By built in CO, I'm pretty sure Forrest means the chromoly rear ends and final assembly were done there. I'm pretty sure the Ti portion of the frame was either done by Maurice or Sandvik. I'm amazed if 250-300 were built that I only know where three of them are today.


----------



## uraso (Sep 23, 2009)

*Team Marin Titanium Late 89-90's*

Hi guys,

Simply put, all the bikes in this thread are just "beautiful". Awesome inspirations...

Well, as for mine, it's Team Marin 89-90's. I'm not sure of the exact year, but if you guys can give me the maker and the exact year that would be awesome.

Currently, it's a 3X8 drivetrain. It has a cheap Truvativ crank, XT 8 speed derailer M739's and shifters, XTR V-brakes and levers, Chris King hubs. I'm replacing the crankset with XT M771 48 teeth version.

Anyways, I'm debating whether I should give it an update on the whole drivetrain or not. Thinking of getting 9 speed XT cassettes, front and rear deraileurs, and shifters. Let me know what you guys think. Should I keep it as is or update it? Thanks.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, I haven't seen this thread before today, I suppose I should look a little more.
I went through most of the post's and didn't see one, so here you go, just had to replace
my 2000 Zokes X-Fly as it finally gave up the ghost, and still need to find some "99"
Race Face cranks, but it's pretty well done. And yes, it usually sports a Triple chainring,
just thought I would try a bash-guard, suffice to say I didn't like it.


----------



## Cobbler (Feb 10, 2011)

Crumbs,first ever post so i'd better say hi 

Hi 
No idea to its make, came from somewhere over Poland way.Might have been shown at a bike show.This is all i know.
Picked up the frame 2nd hand.Disc only but 130mm rear spacing the previous owner had spread it a bit (132.8mm)
Mix of modern and old bits .Doesnt really hold a candle to the majority of bikes on show here.
The headtube badge is just an old 'bomber' one but i think the magura on each side of the toptube are original.

I think it weighs 23lbs but could be way out as i havent managed to weigh the whole thing accurately.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

My NY Fat Chance Ti with my wife gettin' 9th place


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

That's sweet with the IRD Ti fork.

SS? Wow!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

banks said:


> My NY Fat Chance Ti with my wife gettin' 9th place


Fantastic!


----------



## blilrat (Oct 27, 2011)

I can' t believe there aren't any Litespeeds in here. I'll have to post some pictures of my '93 Obed after I have enough posts.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

*Old Litespeeds*

Here are my Litespeed bikes. The first one is a '91 w/XC Pro and the 2nd is a '98 Unicoi w/XT/XTR mix I handed down to my son.


----------



## blilrat (Oct 27, 2011)

Retro Dude said:


> Here are my Litespeed bikes. The first one is a '91 w/XC Pro and the 2nd is a '98 Unicoi w/XT/XTR mix I handed down to my son.


Nice! You don't see too many older ones with the decals still attached.


----------



## blilrat (Oct 27, 2011)

93 Litespeed Obed - only original part is the frame


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

thats a good looking rig!


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Looks like the Unicoi has an older bolt-on crown, but cast lowers? Is that a frankenfork?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Retro Dude said:


> Here are my Litespeed bikes. The first one is a '91 w/XC Pro and the 2nd is a '98 Unicoi w/XT/XTR mix I handed down to my son.


I like the 91 xc pro... a lot.:thumbsup:


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

colker1 said:


> I like the 91 xc pro... a lot.:thumbsup:


Me too, I bought the frame new in '91 and built up with the XC Pro I took off a Wicked Fat. Put a Manitou I with the MRC Titaniun tube kit on it for a few years then a Judy SL up until this year. The Logic fork is new this year & rides nice with the Ti bar & 2.35 Ritchey Z-Max up front.



uphiller said:


> Looks like the Unicoi has an older bolt-on crown, but cast lowers? Is that a frankenfork?


Not sure, bought it off Ebay last winter. My son wanted to run a disk up front. It's working out great, I'd like to put it on my Yo Eddy because I get alot of brake rub with my old Judy SL. Looking into replacing the Judy SL with a rigid.



blilrat said:


> Nice! You don't see too many older ones with the decals still attached.


The Unicoi was rebuilt & had new decals put on over the winter. The other had the decals replaced about 10 years ago.


----------



## Bikerturtle (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello gents!

I'm very grateful there's a contingent keeping the spirit & class of Ti alive. Kudos to all of you. I love these bikes and I'd buy a round if we were crammed in the biergarten together!

Below is my Seven Sola (with various background candy) that I built in a retro spirit. Sure--it has disks--but it's a hard tail with 26" wheels for crying out loud!! -an anomaly on the trail these days, let me tell you.

The bike has been through various incarnations since its initial build, most notably its gearing: The XTR double crank has 28 and 40 tooth rings. The original spec included a Dura Ace 12-28 cassette (I've used this range with my past 3x9 mtb's and loved it). Turned out I didn't have the legs for the 28/ 28 on the climbs. I've since switched to an 11-36 cassette (yes, XTR now offers this--obviously for the 2x set like myself).

It has made all the difference and makes me love the 2x10 arrangement.

Dilemma now is whether to graduate to a Ti Stem and Post. Fighter jet gray totally gets me going but on the downside could push this ride into poseur-ville..... Too much Ti or no such thing? ... is the question.

A good evening to ya 

Kurt


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Man you are in the wrong place with that Seven. It's way to new for a Vintage/Retro/Classic thread that focuses mostly on bikes 93 and older. Nice but newish.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Indeed--that's as modern as can be. How about some more of the Ibis instead?


----------



## Western Red Cedar (May 15, 2009)

Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Bikerturtle (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for keeping me in line, guys.

Here are a couple shots of the Tibis. I set this baby up as a 1x8, utilizing the Syncros Revolution I bought new in '95. Bike also has Avid Arch Supremes (which I frankly don't think match), Rivendell (Suntour) friction shifter/ Paul Thumbie and Gen 2 Crossmaxes. I'm not in love with the fork and am open to a move in this area. Old Sid perhaps?

The chainstays keep giving and giving........

Cheers & hope you like.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Very clean. Until you swap out the brakes, the front one will work better with the arms closer to vertical. 
I have no personal experience, but have heard that the first few years of SIDS wear out bushings pretty fast. Maybe a Judy from that year, but with an upgraded cartridge? If you go more period correct, you are likely going to lose travel and get a steeper head angle, which may be hard to get used to.
BTW- Arch Supremes came out in 1997- not too far off 1995.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ibis frame is too big..


----------



## Bikerturtle (Nov 11, 2011)

Uphiller:

Thanks for your suggestions! Great tip on dialing those brakes. 'V' Brake is a misnomer, no?
Indeed the modern forks are so much stiffer and reliable--it's tough to ignore those...

Colker: Do you mean too big for you? It's actually a bit small for me but thanks for noticing. Some other things a bit small around here...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Bikerturtle said:


> Uphiller:
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions! Great tip on dialing those brakes. 'V' Brake is a misnomer, no?
> Indeed the modern forks are so much stiffer and reliable--it's tough to ignore those...
> ...


I think it's too big for you by the size of the stem you are using and the amount of seatpost showing. There.. i said it again. 
Nothing worse then a mountain bike that's too big. Sorry.. did i mention i think it's too big? 
one size too big./ :thumbsup:

EDIT: I forgot.. frame is too big. :skep:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That Ibis is great. Thanks for the pics! And for the record, so are those brakes.


----------



## Bikerturtle (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks yo-Nate! I do have the matching Avid levers ... if it were you, would you put those on to match the brakes? To my eye, the polished Aluminum looks less than perfect on the gray Ti, but the Avid pieces are rather special. Of course we're nit-picking here, but therein lies the fun with these toys...



Kurt


----------



## mfh126 (Jul 31, 2007)

*1992 Grove Ti*

I just found this thread. Here's my contribution:


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

fantastic grove!

my wifes ride:
1996 merlin mountain


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

This page is great.

---and for the Ibis, the Avid levers'd match the shifter better....but can't argue w/XTR v's.


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

_MERLIN_ *mountain* 1991:


----------



## mobilemail (Oct 9, 2012)

While I don't think it's up to the standard of some of the earlier bikes in this thread, I was excited recently to pick up a '92 Miyata Elevation 8000. It needed a little TLC and a couple of parts replaced, but I think it will clean up rather nicely. It had some nice upgrades: Rock Shox Magnesium fork that still appears to work, Gravity Research Brakes, Sampson Ti BB, Ringle Ti Stix. By the time it's reassembled I should have enough posts on MTBR to actually post some pictures.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Though posted elsewhere, here's mine:

Mongoose (Merlin) John Tomac Signature with One-Off fork. Bars, stem, cogset and every bolt that could be replaced with titanium was replaced. Carbon seatpost with Flite Ti saddle. Eventually put Grafton Speedtraps (Ti spindle), purple Grafton bakes and CK purple headset later and a Mag 20 fork which had Ti bolts, brake bosses, stanchions and head tube. Still have all but my original Ti stem and RS crown with Ti steerer.


----------



## mr pinga (Oct 8, 2005)

Here's my 98 Litespeed Unicoi
Ringle hubs and xtr groupset, with sweetwing cranks


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

blilrat said:


> I can' t believe there aren't any Litespeeds in here. I'll have to post some pictures of my '93 Obed after I have enough posts.


1996 Tellico, owned it since it was new... still going strong.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

mr pinga said:


> Here's my 98 Litespeed Unicoi
> Ringle hubs and xtr groupset, with sweetwing cranks


That's a heck of an XC machine.

CCMDoc, I was at the Vermont Race in 91. Cool venue and course! I'm not usually a big crasher, but I crashed spectacularly on the DH course that year.


----------



## PSE (Oct 23, 2012)

--this is not a Specialized, the frame is from a DBS Intruder XTR8000 - 1996.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> That's a heck of an XC machine.
> 
> CCMDoc, I was at the Vermont Race in 91. Cool venue and course! I'm not usually a big crasher, but I crashed spectacularly on the DH course that year.


Very cool and Vermont was my favorite on the NORBA circuit.

Was that the downhill with the rain run-off gully and log perpendicular to the course right after a sweeping right hander that resulted in many a broken collarbone (that might have been Hunter or Mt St Anne- I can't remember) ?

*"TAKE THE HIGH LINE!!!"*

And those people along the course were 100% right. But you had to carry speed and "float" over that huge, slick boulder - it was like ice!

And you must remember the Naked Crit!

GREAT GREAT times!


----------



## jtoms (Sep 13, 2009)

why there is no separate category for titanium bikes??? 

such ashamed for this wonderful bikes..


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I had a titanium bike once, for an hour or so. It was too small though.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Very cool and Vermont was my favorite on the NORBA circuit.
> 
> Was that the downhill with the rain run-off gully and log perpendicular to the course right after a sweeping right hander that resulted in many a broken collarbone (that might have been Hunter or Mt St Anne- I can't remember) ?
> 
> ...


Ha! I think so. It was on a high speed section in an open grassy area before heading into the tight trees. I somehow hit a rain gully/culvert that was hidden in the grass a bit and caught me off-guard. Cartwheeling ensued.  With it being the finals I was seeded 11th in Sr. Men. Pressure was on and it was one of my better get-offs for sure! Loved the XC course through the slippery woods! Tomac absolutely railed that stuff.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

My Kona Hei Hei Ti


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Ha! I think so. It was on a high speed section in an open grassy area before heading into the tight trees. I somehow hit a rain gully/culvert that was hidden in the grass a bit and caught me off-guard. Cartwheeling ensued.  With it being the finals I was seeded 11th in Sr. Men. Pressure was on and it was one of my better get-offs for sure! Loved the XC course through the slippery woods! Tomac absolutely railed that stuff.


****!

If we don't know each other we have to have T least seen each other at some of these NORBA races!
Cool stuff 
Great times


----------



## jtoms (Sep 13, 2009)

mine.. got it on surplus.. all xt parts.. from headset to pedals to seatpost.. busted elastomer forks


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice pick-up!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Nice pick-up!


 a distant cousin.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

colker1 said:


> a distant cousin.


True but being of Italian heritage, even distant cousins are close family :thumbsup:


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

CCMDoc said:


> Very cool and Vermont was my favorite on the NORBA circuit.
> 
> Was that the downhill with the rain run-off gully and log perpendicular to the course right after a sweeping right hander that resulted in many a broken collarbone (that might have been Hunter or Mt St Anne- I can't remember) ?
> 
> ...


Heck ya! I watched the pro's over that big "rock": Tomac just blasted down the middle of it, his speed was faster than the gravity effect of the off camber.

Saw a few others take the high line, clipping spectators along the way. So that's what I did too! (the only spot where I actually passed anyone!).

Yes, Great fun back then. Camping in the parking lot was the way to go. Naked crit: both "good" and "bad"!

Great memories! Thanks for bringing them back.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Cool stories, want pictures (not the naked ones).


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm searching for photos of that race and those times. 

Maybe I'll put a request out in a new thread here and on the Photo forum - if that's OK with Mods. 

I'll wait for the "OK" before I do.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

DBR Axis TT (made by Sandvik) that I got new around 1994.

Weight is 20 lbs.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

CCMDoc said:


> I'm searching for photos of that race and those times.
> 
> Maybe I'll put a request out in a new thread here and on the Photo forum - if that's OK with Mods.
> 
> I'll wait for the "OK" before I do.


You don't need an OK. Do it!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> You don't need an OK. Do it!


Just checking as posting in more than one forum might be frowned upon


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

CCMDoc said:


> Just checking as posting in more than one forum might be frowned upon


Might wanna try passion too


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

hollister said:


> Might wanna try passion too


Excellent idea - done

Thanks and lets hope we see a few posted


----------



## or2baja (May 4, 2013)

I have started a couple of threads to see if anyone can help ID my olf Ti frame. Here are some pics...


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Litespeed from the looks of it.

What's the serial number? It should be on the drive side dropout.


----------



## or2baja (May 4, 2013)

Sorry I failed to load that picture. Here is the only markings on the bike.


----------



## or2baja (May 4, 2013)

There is not a serial number on the drop out


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

or2baja said:


> I have started a couple of threads to see if anyone can help ID my olf Ti frame. Here are some pics...


Just so you know, get a chance to read the stickies and guidelines which are located here: Mtbr Posting Guidelines The relevant issue is this: "6.) The message has been posted to more than 2 boards. Posting the same message to multiple boards is spam, and all posts may be removed and the user may be banned. Please post to the most relevant board only, no more than 2."

So, since you posted this same post in 3 forums, 1-2 will probably get deleted. I'll keep this one here for you since you'll most likely get your answer here.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

or2baja said:


> Sorry I failed to load that picture. Here is the only markings on the bike.


Please tell me there is a bottom bracket cable guide and you took it off to show the serial numbers?









If not, do get one. :thumbsup:

Grumps


----------



## or2baja (May 4, 2013)

Hahahahahaha yeah I removed it and cleaned it.


----------



## or2baja (May 4, 2013)

So any ideas on the make of the frame?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

or2baja said:


> So any ideas on the make of the frame?


The rear drop out sure looks like a Lite Speed. However, they made frames for other brands so it could be another brand, but made by Lite Speed. On older Lite Speed built frames, the serial number is on the rear derailler hanger (just visible between the skewer and rear derailler) - possible at point the serial numbers were moved to teh BB shell?


----------



## Cracked Headtube (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey folks, I just traded some new gear for this gem. Since my size is kinda hard to come by in anything ultra cool I couldn't pass it up. Would I defile this frame if I were to add disc tabs???


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Cracked Headtube said:


> . Would I defile this frame if I were to add disc tabs???


 Yes! Please dont.


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

Cracked Headtube said:


> Hey folks, I just traded some new gear for this gem. Since my size is kinda hard to come by in anything ultra cool I couldn't pass it up. Would I defile this frame if I were to add disc tabs???


Disc brakes are nice, but make the most difference up front. Don't mess up the frame. Any welding on the frame will add another heat affected zone to the tubing. This frame was not designed for disc brake tabs and the tubing at the brake locations may be too thin. Use some nice, period correct brakes on the back, or some nice vintage v-brakes (XTR's would look great).


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

outside! said:


> Disc brakes are nice, but make the most difference up front. Don't mess up the frame. Any welding on the frame will add another heat affected zone to the tubing. This frame was not designed for disc brake tabs and the tubing at the brake locations may be too thin. Use some nice, period correct brakes on the back, or some nice vintage v-brakes (XTR's would look great).


Agreed!! If you absolutely must have disc brakes, use one on the front only.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Cracked Headtube said:


> Hey folks, I just traded some new gear for this gem. Since my size is kinda hard to come by in anything ultra cool I couldn't pass it up. Would I defile this frame if I were to add disc tabs???


What everyone else said. Its only original once, don't ruin the frame (and the value) by adding disc tabs.


----------



## Mathes66 (Nov 2, 2012)

or2baja said:


> So any ideas on the make of the frame?


Hi,

I think your frame is a Parkpre Pro Elite. The seat tube is ovalized near the bottom tube and typical is, if I see this right, the little ring at the seat tube for a pipe to use cantilever brakes. The first frames were made by litespeed, the later ones I think in Taiwan.

Mathias


----------



## Benzosol (Mar 31, 2012)

*My 89 Merlin.....*









And yes it gets dirty....


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Taking away the forks and cantis, at first glance that Merlin looks like a modern bike. Ti really does have a timeless look, and those Merlins always had a great geometry.

I don't doubt you ride it, but I don't believe it gets dirty, ti repels dirt. 

Grumps


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

bestmtb said:


> I haven't built yet but I will soon. Any suggestions for a fork?


I think the original for fork was a yellow rokshox, I went with a red 63mm Marzocchi z2 on mine. The knobs on the top of the fork are very close to the frame when turned 90* so be careful if you try the same.


----------



## Mathes66 (Nov 2, 2012)

Benzosol said:


> View attachment 800049
> 
> 
> And yes it gets dirty....


Your Merlin is a timeless beauty


----------



## Vxc961 (Apr 20, 2013)

*'98 Litespeed Cohutta*

I was actually looking for a hardtail, and stumbled across this on Craigslist. I had always loved that look of the brushed Ti, and I thought that sterile frame, with just the litespeed headbadge was awesome. Too bad, even though I'm in love with it, my frame cracked this weekend! And I only used it to ride to the park with the kids, or maybe tow a trail-a-bike or trailer.

If anybody out there has one for sale, let me know. I'm also looking on eBay and CL for replacement Ti bikes, but I've never transferred all the components like that, so I'm a bit nervous about head-tube diameters, disc brake tabs, and other stuff like that.


----------



## Vxc961 (Apr 20, 2013)

or2baja said:


> Sorry I failed to load that picture. Here is the only markings on the bike.


Yup, I think it's a Litespeed; I've heard the two letters on the SN are the welder's initials...they all seem to end with "Z" though. I googled "Litespeed Catalog" and browsed through it to ID mine, and I've also heard you can call Litespeed with the SN and that they will, eventually get back to you. Good luck!


----------



## grantload (Mar 8, 2012)

I just became part of the club as this morning I purchased a 1999 Litespeed Obed hard tail frame and have designs on creating something like my childhood dream bike.

Pip pip, ladies and gentlemen. Pip pip.


----------



## grantload (Mar 8, 2012)

So I actually got a 1995 Litespeed Obed, and recently picked up a 99 Merlin Mountain.


----------



## BushFire (Jun 9, 2010)

I've recently found this Ti but have been unable to identify it. I hope I can get help here if I can post pics correctly.


----------



## BushFire (Jun 9, 2010)

and a few more just in case thanks in advance.


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

merlin mountain 1996



20.5 lbs


----------



## Mike E. (Jan 5, 2004)

*Obed*

1994 Litespeed Obed. 20.5"
LX drivetrain.
Judy XC with Speedsprings
New decals incoming.
Stem/bar already swapped for 120mm Syncros polished and NOS Race Face Air Alloy in gray.


----------



## skinnie (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry to bump such old thread but I guess the people here maybe know more about this.
Saw this frame Atlas Mountain Ti "made by Morati" in a local store.
With this FSA Headset it weight something like 1700g.
Does anyone knows something about this "Atlas"?
Morati seemed to be nice.
Any known problems?


----------



## raidan73 (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't get on here that often but here's my 1990 Merlin Mountain/Kona Titanium......


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

raidan73 said:


> I don't get on here that often but here's my 1990 Merlin Mountain/Kona Titanium......


That's really cool. Never have seen one of those beyond their literature. Love the original tires and double strap toe clips! That rear brake brace is neat as well.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nicely done, Raidan.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## shamobius (Jul 26, 2014)

*Help identify this early 90s titanium frame please!*

I'm stumped as to what I just picked up. The guy said it was a Dean titanium, and that he had it for 8 years. Not very helpful. he used it as a commuter, and 'camoflaged' it with paint made to look like rust on a steel frame. Its definitely titanium though. No decals. It must be pre-1996 because of the canti cable bridge on the rear seatstays. There are two serial numbers: F051A0137 and B10261. The rear drop-outs are unlike anything I have seen from Dean pics online. Strange cable routing also. The stripped frame weighs 1415g (3.1lb).

Any ideas? I haven't tried to contact Dean yet, thought I'd start here.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

Look At this:

http://www.paragonmachineworks.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=BK1010

I got replacement studs for my 1989 yo eddy fat from here, they may have what you need:
http://shop.brake-stuff.de/en/18-cantilever-studs


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Might give this a try tomorrow


----------



## pinkpower (Aug 22, 2015)

*Merlin newbie -*

My neighbor gave me his bike after a Sunday luncheon I hosted for my neighbors. I have a Specialized Safire and it was in the shop for repair last week. So the neighbor offered his bike. If he did not give it to me, his wife did. She said that he has not ridden it for over 5 or 6 years and that I should have it. I picked the bike from their garage and felt like I was picking up an old piece of furniture. Merlin did not ring a bell to me. I have never seen one before. I only started to ride mountain bike 6 years ago. I don't know anything about this bike; But I rode it last Monday and love it. Any idea what year it is and how I could maintain this bike?


----------



## shamobius (Jul 26, 2014)

You've got yourself a very nice bike there, lucky duck! Merlin is one of the first, and best of the titanium builders. I would guess it is a 1998 based on the components...


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

ya, I bet your neighbor is none to happy with his wife right now. Beautiful bike. As far as maintaining it, if you don't do your own work on your bikes, take it to your local shop and have them check it over. Probably grease headset, bottom bracket, check wheel bearings, new cables and housing, and check out chain, cassette, and chainring wear. Oh and maybe a fork rebuild or replace. You should get years of enjoyment out of that.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

My Chevy was in the shop last week but my neighbor didn't give me her husbands Porsche. I need neighbor's like yours. Nice Merlin!!


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Salut 4 Grove Titan









Philippe


----------



## pinkpower (Aug 22, 2015)

joeduda said:


> ya, I bet your neighbor is none to happy with his wife right now. Beautiful bike. As far as maintaining it, if you don't do your own work on your bikes, take it to your local shop and have them check it over. Probably grease headset, bottom bracket, check wheel bearings, new cables and housing, and check out chain, cassette, and chainring wear. Oh and maybe a fork rebuild or replace. You should get years of enjoyment out of that.


LOL, my neighbor wanted me to have it. He asked me to come over to take a set of rim & tires for the bike so I could use the bike on the road. I think he used to switch the tires for road and mountain. He had it set up so he just switched the tires. I am not much of a mechanic. I could oil my chain....sometime. Never changed my flat before; but I only had one flat on the trail so far. I will take your recommendation and take it to the bike shop. If it gets too costly, I may have to learn how to do it myself...eventually. For sure I cannot rebuild the fork myself. Thank you for the info


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

That's a good neighbor for sure! That bike is worthy of some money being thrown at it, especially for the asking price. Enjoy.


----------



## pinkpower (Aug 22, 2015)

sbsbiker said:


> My Chevy was in the shop last week but my neighbor didn't give me her husbands Porsche. I need neighbor's like yours. Nice Merlin!!


😀 We do have nice neighbors around us. I did not think much of it when I got the bike. I just want to ride; so I put air in the tires and went (I do know how to put air in my tires). I was thinking that "I hope this bike don't fall apart while I ride." I thought it was an old bike w XTR components. But we noticed that people was checking out the bike. So I look online and found this forum.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shamobius said:


> You've got yourself a very nice bike there, lucky duck! Merlin is one of the first, and best of the titanium builders. I would guess it is a 1998 based on the components...


Older based on the cantilever hanger out back, M732/5 RD and 1" quill stem/Dura Ace headset. More like 91-93. Cranks and brakes are modern replacements. Fork and wheels too.


----------



## pinkpower (Aug 22, 2015)

Rumpfy said:


> Older based on the cantilever hanger out back, M732/5 RD and 1" quill stem/Dura Ace headset. More like 91-93. Cranks and brakes are modern replacements. Fork and wheels too.


Thank you for the information. I find it's quite amazing how you all could look at the bike and able to determine the year, history, and able to mention other stuff that I have no clue about. I do have the original tires&rims set that came with the bike, according to the neighbor. Those rims have road tires or hybrid tires on them. I brought the bike to the bike shop. They told me that the XTR breaks and the XTR things to change the gears are different models. Bike shop will give the bike a new break pads, fix the front gears because they are not really working well ("not catching"). I am replacing the seat. The seat looks so old. the bike will not be shiny when it comes back to me. But this bike will work on the mountain.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

"This bike will work on the mountain"
Understatement of the year, that Merlin, with those parts could go to hell and back without a problem, once tuned up. The frame will never rust, and you will have a hard time even causing wear. The parts should be good for 5000-6000 miles, with proper maintenance. So depending on how much you ride, 2 seasons or 10. Enjoy that bike, and keep it safe, those top line parts, and the Merlin name might catch the eye of a nay-do-well.


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

BushFire said:


> and a few more just in case thanks in advance.


Dean Duke!


----------



## kalubi (Aug 27, 2015)

*My 89 Merlin Resto Mod*

Ti and carbon is the perfect Combo.


----------



## laksboy (Sep 4, 2007)

How did the KGB MIG build out? How did they fit? I found one and am thinking about getting it. They sure look like they'd make an interesting vintage build. thanks



TheOtherGuy said:


> Hi all!
> I'm a noob here, but recently picked up a couple of older Russian Ti frames. The polished one is a complete bike with an old LX group and RockShox Mag 21 Sl/Ti fork, and the yellow frame never built, and also with the same fork new in the box. These were branded "KGB", and "MIG 3.3"; supposedly 3.3 pound frames. The yellow one actually weighs out at 3.4 pounds, but it's got some pretty thick paint on it. Does anyone here know more about these frames? Thanks...!


----------

